# Shaving brushes



## vferdman

I've been making shaving brushes for a while now. I sell them on Etsy and really enjoy using them myself. Until recently I made them without a lathe using a drill press a turning apparatus. Not great. Now that I have my Jet 1014 mini lathe I am learning the skills by making pens and now I feel that I have enough to make some brushes too. I want to keep this thread going to show off my new brushes as I make them. They usually go into my Etsy store inventory, but some are made for friends, family and by commission.

This one is my third lathe brush. I made it out of butterscotch poly resin I bought from a supplier that also sells brush knots. I have tried casting my own resin and had fun with it. I will try it again soon and the blanks will also be made by myself. I love doing as much as possible myself.

Here are the pictures:


















approximate dimensions:

Total height: 98mm
Handle height: 48mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 27mm


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Cool.  They are on my short list of new things to try. 

Have you tried different knots to see what you like best?  I'm trying to decide which one to buy. 

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## vferdman

Dan Masshardt said:


> Cool.  They are on my short list of new things to try.
> 
> Have you tried different knots to see what you like best?  I'm trying to decide which one to buy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these.



I have tried many knots for shaving brushes. I like boar knots and have a few brushes made with Omega boar knots. I just buy the cheapest Omega brush with a knot I like and extract the knot out of the cheapo ABS handle. Omega boar knots are some of the very best boar knots out there. They are also inexpensive. I recently bought an Omega 49 brush for $10 on amazon. Amazing large (27mm) boar knot. Haven't set into a handle yet, but will soon.

As far as badger knots, I don't even bother with anything but the two band finest. I buy mine at TGN (The Golden Nib) on the web. They also sell pen kits and blanks. The two band badger knots they carry are excellent. Allow extra 2mm for knot to expand out. So if you buy a 24mm knot it will most likely make a 26mm brush.

Best of luck and enjoy the shaves once you do make a brush. You'll never go back to canned goo again. Get some artisan shaving soap from a multitude of excellent soap makers here in US (too many to mention, but Mike's Naturals are some of my favorite).

--
Vladimir


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Thanks   I am a brush shaver already myself   However my preference is the shaving cream from the art of shaving over soap   I've not tried enough soaps probably though


----------



## georgestanley032

It looks pretty neat. I've been on the lookout for brushes as per my preference. Brushes made from badger hair are tough yet pliable and they are my favorite so far. 
Does your brush have excellent water retaining properties?


----------



## vferdman

georgestanley032 said:


> It looks pretty neat. I've been on the lookout for brushes as per my preference. Brushes made from badger hair are tough yet pliable and they are my favorite so far.
> Does your brush have excellent water retaining properties?



Badger hair comes in many different grades and several species of badger. This brush is made with hair from a badger sometimes referred to as "Manchurian". It is mostly black with some white/silver tips. This type of hair is usually called "two band" because of the way the hair looks in a brush. A band of black and a band of silvery tips. More conventional badger brushes will be made from a different badger species and will have three bands (usually referred to as "Best Badger" grade) or just look all grey, referred to as "Pure badger". Pure badger brushes are usually inexpensive and prickly to the skin. Not a bad thing, just most people don't like it. Best badger can be very soft, but floppy. I find two band badger to be my favorite because it is both resilient and extremely soft at the tips. So the knot is very sturdy against the face, yet not prickly at all. Feels luxurious and soft, yet massages the face and spreads the lather wonderfully. Most badger hair brushes hold a lot of water/lather. The knots I use are extremely dense and hold a tremendous amounts of water/lather.

As for the soaps, do yourself a favor and try a hard or a soft soap. You may never go back to a creme again. I tried several high end cremes and have come away disappointed every time. Art of Shaving stuff is okay, but way overpriced for what it is, so try something else for soap. I can give you suggestions. PM me if you like. There are so many artisan soap makers on the market right now, it's amazing. Most of them are light years ahead of AOS and less expensive. As I mentioned, check out Mike's. Also How To Grow A Mustache, Petal Pusher Fancies, Barrister & Mann, Strop Shoppe, RazoRock, Stirling, Dapper Dragon. Those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## gratz

What are you guys using for razors?  I've been looking for a good double edge safety razor kit, but there don't look to be many out there....

Here's a redwood burl set I recently put together:


----------



## vferdman

gratz said:


> What are you guys using for razors?  I've been looking for a good double edge safety razor kit, but there don't look to be many out there....
> 
> Here's a redwood burl set I recently put together:



My daily razor is a 1926 Gillette Big Fellow with New Improved head. I went through many DE razors and ended up using the Big Fellow most of the time. I still have a bunch of DE razors that I need to sell, but some I will hang on to. Check out Merkur Progress. It's an adjustable razor and is one of my favorites. You can get them brand new for around $70 or used for $50 or so. Great razors. I also have and enjoy some inexpensive made in India DEs that are open comb. They are sold by many vendors on line for around $30. They are called Cadet or RazoRock sells them as their own brand and so do many others. The razor in your picture is a "TTO", which stands for Twist To Open and is not my thing at all. I tried a few different ones including the vintage Gillette (who invented it) and just did not care for them. Many people enjoy them, so don't take my word for it. Do try a simple three piece DE like a vintage Gillette (look for them on yard sales and flea markets. They look terrible and are cheap, but shine right up and work as good as the day they were sold. My Big Fellow is amazing and I got it for $20) or a Merkur or Edwin Jagger or Muhle. They are out there and a decent one will cost around $30 - $50 new or less for used (look for the used ones on shaving fora like TSN).


----------



## southernclay

Is anyone making the soap dish for these as well? Just seems like a nice matching soap dish would be great. I am thinking about making a set for myself soon.


----------



## vferdman

gratz said:


> What are you guys using for razors?  I've been looking for a good double edge safety razor kit, but there don't look to be many out there....
> 
> Here's a redwood burl set I recently put together:


 

I am sorry, I just wrote the previous response and then realized you are asking about the kit to make a DE with turned wood. Sorry about that. Your burl set looks awesome. I saw some kits for the DE handles for three piece razors. The handles are pretty standard on most three piece razors and so you can turn a handle and use it with your EJ or Merkur or whatever. Look here to see what I am talking about.


----------



## vferdman

southernclay said:


> Is anyone making the soap dish for these as well? Just seems like a nice matching soap dish would be great. I am thinking about making a set for myself soon.



A soap bowl or just a lathering bowl would be awesome. Lots of fancy and expensive shaving soaps come in lathe-turned wooden bowls, and those are beautiful, but kind of inadequate for anything other than making the soap look good on the shelf. A really useful soap bowl would be about 5" in diameter and fairly cylindrical in shape. I am not up to making bowls yet. Still learning to turn spindles, but when I start on the bowls, a shaving soap bowl will be one of the first projects I do. I have many soaps that I keep in either tins or plastic tubs and they would all be better stored and used in a bowl with a lid.


----------



## southernclay

I think a resin or really dense wood bowl would be awesome. Truestone would be really nice but cost would be pretty rough. I used to use a coffee mug but with nice materials seems like all matching would be a sweet set.

You'll be able to do a bowl in no time at all.


----------



## vferdman

southernclay said:


> I think a resin or really dense wood bowl would be awesome. Truestone would be really nice but cost would be pretty rough. I used to use a coffee mug but with nice materials seems like all matching would be a sweet set.
> 
> You'll be able to do a bowl in no time at all.



I am hoping to try a bowl soon, but I am concentrating my efforts on spindles because of my brushes and the pens are really digging into me now also  I have not even taken the bowl gouge that came with my tool set out of the box yet. I am using the roughing gouge, spindle gouge that I re-ground to a fingernail shape, a skew and a parting tool. So far no scrapers and no bowl gouges. But I am getting there.

I agree, a resin or worthless wood bowl would be excellent for soap. I need to think of a good mold for that kind of blank. As I said, I would like my soap bowl to be around 5" in diameter. Based on my experience that size really allows the brush to move around well and pick up soap efficiently off the puck.

Back burner for now, but will happen, I am sure.


----------



## Shock me

vferdman said:


> I agree, a resin or worthless wood bowl would be excellent for soap. I need to think of a good mold for that kind of blank. As I said, I would like my soap bowl to be around 5" in diameter. Based on my experience that size really allows the brush to move around well and pick up soap efficiently off the puck.
> 
> Back burner for now, but will happen, I am sure.



There's this from a while back, by Jonathon Brooks. The soap dish is at the end of the series of pics, I didn't want to just repost the soap dish pic, lest somebody think I was claiming it as my own...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/finally-finished-up-my-christmas-turnings-pic-heavy-90842/


----------



## Brooks803

southernclay said:


> Is anyone making the soap dish for these as well? Just seems like a nice matching soap dish would be great. I am thinking about making a set for myself soon.


 


Shock me said:


> vferdman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, a resin or worthless wood bowl would be excellent for soap. I need to think of a good mold for that kind of blank. As I said, I would like my soap bowl to be around 5" in diameter. Based on my experience that size really allows the brush to move around well and pick up soap efficiently off the puck.
> 
> Back burner for now, but will happen, I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's this from a while back, by Jonathon Brooks. The soap dish is at the end of the series of pics, I didn't want to just repost the soap dish pic, lest somebody think I was claiming it as my own...
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/finally-finished-up-my-christmas-turnings-pic-heavy-90842/
Click to expand...

 
Greg ya beat me to it! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Shock me

Brooks803 said:


> Greg ya beat me to it! Thanks for posting the link.



I remembered those pics from almost three years back b/c

1. Unless I'm mistaken, those are Ion Storm blanks, one of my all time favorite blanks. The patterns on the soap dish are fantastic.

2. The soap dish itself is WAY cool. I wish my own non-penturning lathe skills were up to that kind of work.

And because I can't stand thread hijackers, let me say I LOVE the OP's brush!


----------



## panamag8or

vferdman said:


> gratz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you guys using for razors?  I've been looking for a good double edge safety razor kit, but there don't look to be many out there....
> 
> Here's a redwood burl set I recently put together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, I just wrote the previous response and then realized you are asking about the kit to make a DE with turned wood. Sorry about that. Your burl set looks awesome. I saw some kits for the DE handles for three piece razors. The handles are pretty standard on most three piece razors and so you can turn a handle and use it with your EJ or Merkur or whatever. Look here to see what I am talking about.
Click to expand...


I wonder what marine sealant he's using on those wood brushes.


----------



## gratz

I actually finish the brushes with a rattle can spray on gloss finish, only been using mine for a few months, so only time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## CrimsonKeel

How large do you make your handles?  I've made one and plan on making a few more with some castings i have done.  I just made the first one to fit my hand and i was wondering if there is a set size that is the norm give or take a few MM.

Great color on that handle too.

Also what do you use to glue your knots in?


----------



## jaywood1207

panamag8or said:


> I wonder what marine sealant he's using on those wood brushes.



Bob is a member here and goes by Eskimo.  Hopefully he will see this thread and chime in.

Great job on the brushes.


----------



## TimS124

The butterscotch resin is very cool!  Nice looking brush!


----------



## Travis Fry

Dan Masshardt said:


> Thanks   I am a brush shaver already myself   However my preference is the shaving cream from the art of shaving over soap   I've not tried enough soaps probably though


 
You have done well so far to avoid getting SAD (Soap Addictive Disorder), wherein you end up with several lifetimes' worth of "samples".  I like Kell's Original, but have just started making my own. 

To get back to the point, are any special tools needed to turn brushes like these? I'm pretty new to this lathe stuff.


----------



## CrimsonKeel

Travis Fry said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks   I am a brush shaver already myself   However my preference is the shaving cream from the art of shaving over soap   I've not tried enough soaps probably though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have done well so far to avoid getting SAD (Soap Addictive Disorder), wherein you end up with several lifetimes' worth of "samples".  I like Kell's Original, but have just started making my own.
> 
> To get back to the point, are any special tools needed to turn brushes like these? I'm pretty new to this lathe stuff.
Click to expand...


not really.  I use a chuck to hold mine but you could do them as spindles and just cut off the one end and finish it.


----------



## vferdman

Travis Fry said:


> To get back to the point, are any special tools needed to turn brushes like these? I'm pretty new to this lathe stuff.



I have purchased a bottle stopper mandrel from Ruth Niles and that is a good way to turn most of the handle between centers and then at the end clean up the bottom of the handle without the tail stock support. The mandrel will hold the piece fairly securely without the tail stock. However, the size of the mandrel does not allow for some designs of the top part of the handle because it is difficult to get a tool in the very top part of the work. I have also used a drill chuck in the head stock holding a smaller mandrel that allows me to come in with a gouge or other tool very close to where the knot opening will be and shape it as I like. I do not yet have a scroll chuck, but that could be used in conjunction with some sort of double sided adhesive tape or hot glue and a waste wood block. I am sure there are other ways I can't think of right now.


----------



## EBorraga

Looks good. I enjoy making these. The world of wet shaving is pretty wild. I've met alot of interesting people through it.


----------



## robutacion

I get a few order to supply blanks for these shaving kits, some from stabilized wood that I always recommend for these types of wet use accessories, some blanks cast (Resifills) and often, they want the matching blanks to turn the soap dish/bowl, also, many possibilities here...!

However, when I saw your brush, I remembered of a Sweden fellow that wanted me to make a few bases for the brushes, out of true Aussie woods.

The interesting thing was that, he sent me professional drawings of the base and mention that, the design was from a very famous brand.  He also mentions that, the dimensions of the base were specific to a famous brand of of "knots" I call them hair heads, these one he purchased were made of some specific animal, I believe.

Anyway, I'm not into that category of items so, I know nothing about brands, sizes, and anything related to the old art of shaving but, I had specific drawings and that I can read.

I took some pics of them when I finish spraying so, I will attached to the post however, they are not intended to compare or anything like that, maybe another design possibility, is good enough for me but I still thing that full acrylic made pieces for these kits, are better than wood for durability...!

*- #14 She/Bull-Oak

*- #47 Stone Acacia

*- #17 Silver Wattle

*- Pic of the branded one he wanted to copy (shape)

Cheers
George


----------



## vferdman

The high end brushes are made with badger hair. There are various grades of badger hair and knots differ greatly in size and shape. Some folks prefer smaller brushes, some large and everything in between. the Edwin Jagger brush is very nice shape and your copies are very lovely. The wood is okay to use since most people into wet shaving really take good care of the equipment and dry the brushes well after use. The hair wicks the moisture from inside the hole. there are many factory made wooden handles, but most of them are some sort of plastic or resin. Stabilized wood is very nice, but not necessary, IMO. As long as there is a good water proof finish, the handle should hold up to many years of use.

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## robutacion

vferdman said:


> The high end brushes are made with badger hair. There are various grades of badger hair and knots differ greatly in size and shape. Some folks prefer smaller brushes, some large and everything in between. the Edwin Jagger brush is very nice shape and your copies are very lovely. The wood is okay to use since most people into wet shaving really take good care of the equipment and dry the brushes well after use. The hair wicks the moisture from inside the hole. there are many factory made wooden handles, but most of them are some sort of plastic or resin. Stabilized wood is very nice, but not necessary, IMO. As long as there is a good water proof finish, the handle should hold up to many years of use.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures!



Thanks for your words and thank you for not seeing my pics as a comparison to your work, that was not my intent...!

Like in so many other "things" in life, never stops to amaze me how some people that a "random" item or "use" and make it a passion. hobby, business and or everything in between.  There seems to be always so much more than what meet the eye, even in the most simplest of the thing in our everyday lives, fascinating stuff...!

Cheers
George


----------



## vferdman

I am all for people making their own brushes if they can and so desire. It's not about that. I combine turning with knowledge and experience with shaving brushes because I use them myself and have been for a while. I thought I can produce a very nice brush with what I know and skills I have. So far I have been receiving good feedback, so people like my creations. I put my heart into the work and try to make a tool for luxurious experience. If others wish to make the same thing I don't mind and don't see it as a threat. I am also learning to turn mostly because of the brushes, not making brushes because I know how to turn. The shaving brushes inspired me to become a turner. I am still learning to turn, but I do know what a good shaving brush is.

Thanks for posting your pictures. It's all good.


----------



## vferdman

I have created another LARGE brush. This one is truly large. The knot is 30mm and the rest of the handle is nice and large. I modeled it after "Emperor" or M6 style handles, but way bigger. Those with large hands and craving a large knot in a brush will be delighted. The wood is amazingly beautiful. Pictures do not do it justice. I took some pictures of this brush together with some other well-known brush to represent the scale. This brush is LARGE and beautiful.

























Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 128mm
Handle: 73mm
Loft: 55mm
Knot: 30mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have just completed a special to me project. It is re-handling the venerable Omega 49 Pro. I bought the Omega on Amazon and extracted the knot from it and turned a handle I think is more worthy than the ABS plastic one that originally came with it. I really love the Omega 49, but IMO the handle is not very pretty (but fine for the price these go for) and the loft is a bit too high on these brushes. So I turn the handle I think is good for it and drop the loft to around 58mm-60mm. This one ended up at 59mm loft and 28mm knot. Test lathers with this brush produced amazing results and I even had a test shave with it, which proved to be worth the effort. I put this brush into my Etsy store, but I am sure I will make one for myself soon. Just love the large Omega boar...





















Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 132mm
Handle: 73mm
Loft: 59mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## penmaker1967

lovelt brush may i asj how do u get the know back out i have a few that i want to re handle and not sure how to go about getting the knot back out


----------



## vferdman

penmaker1967 said:


> lovelt brush may i asj how do u get the know back out i have a few that i want to re handle and not sure how to go about getting the knot back out



I usually use new knots in my handles, so I don't have to take them out of brushes. The old brushes I restore I usually throw away the knot since it's not very good compared to the new one. On few occasions I did remove the knot from the handle I used different techniques depending on the type of knot. Badger knots I sometimes steam out. I use a vegetable steamer. The boar such as the one in my last brush I sacrificed the handle. It was a hollow handle that had a black plastic "bucket" supporting the knot. I cut most of the handle off on my table saw and then used a rotary tool with a cutting wheel to carefully make vertical cuts in the remnants of the handle toward the knot. Must be careful not to cut into the knot. Basically, it's a case-by-case analysis. If you want to share your brush pictures I can give you an idea how to separate the handle from the knot. Also matters if you want to save the handle or not.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush in Red Wine Pearl resin. The handle is fairly small, but I really like the shape.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 91mm
Handle: 42mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 24mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have just completed a brush in Burmese Blackwood and TGN two band finest badger. I really love this wood! It is super dense, making the handle very heavy. I used CA to create a glass-like finish of over a dozen coats. This brush is one of my very favorites so far to come off my lathe.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 110mm
Handle: 60mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I made another brush in a resin handle. I call this "Burnt Butterscotch Pearl". There is a lot going on in this material. Black, red, gold, pearl, all swirling together in a mesmerizing display. The knot is TGN two band finest. I really like this brush a lot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 112mm
Handle: 62mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 25mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush in Bethlehem Olivewood handle and TGN two band badger. This brush came out really well. The wood is very beautiful. My first olivewood turning and I am absolutely in love with this material. The knot is one of the best I've gotten from TGN. It is almost perfectly shaped, the hair is of excellent quality. Super soft tips and amazing backbone and density. This brush is available in my Etsy store and is sure to make someone a very happy shaver.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 110mm
Handle: 60mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 28mm Bulb shape


----------



## Dan Masshardt

vferdman said:


> I have created a brush in Bethlehem Olivewood handle and TGN two band badger. This brush came out really well. The wood is very beautiful. My first olivewood turning and I am absolutely in love with this material. The knot is one of the best I've gotten from TGN. It is almost perfectly shaped, the hair is of excellent quality. Super soft tips and amazing backbone and density. This brush is available in my Etsy store and is sure to make someone a very happy shaver.  Approximate dimensions:  Total height: 110mm Handle: 60mm Loft: 50mm Knot: 28mm Bulb shape



Finish on the olivewood?


----------



## vferdman

Dan Masshardt said:


> Finish on the olivewood?



Finish is CA. I use CA on wooden shaving  brushes to seal them from water. I also put a coat of CA in the knot opening prior to setting the knot. Water will not harm this brush.


----------



## vferdman

I have completed a new brush for my Etsy shop. This one is made with Tambootie wood that has a dark and light wood in it. It is absolutely stunning. The light side has a knot coming in from the dark side. It is really a beautiful piece of wood. I finished it with CA for water-proofing and I polished it to a high gloss.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 25mm bulb shape


----------



## TellicoTurning

I don't shave, so would never make one for myself, but those are really awe inspiring and I might have to do a few for my ETSY store....


----------



## vferdman

I have completed a new brush in Key Hole shape made of Bolivian Rosewood. The knot is TGN two band finest and the finish on the handle is multiple coats of CA polished to a shine. This is my first key hole shaped handle. I think it came out well.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 108mm
Handle: 60mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 25mm bulb shape


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Interesting shape on that last one.  These are so much fun to turn.


----------



## vferdman

Dan Masshardt said:


> Interesting shape on that last one.  These are so much fun to turn.




Yes, they are fun to make. As for the shape, I am not the one who came up with it. There are other Keyhole brush handles out there, notably Simpson. I just thought I'd try it since it takes a bit of control to have a nicely shaped sphere on top of a cone. Worked out great. This wood is a dream to turn.


----------



## vferdman

I also made a PR handled brush with a Mx type of shape. The resin blank is called Abalone and is pretty amazing in real life. Pictures rarely capture the beauty of resins.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 52mm
Knot: 28mm Bulb shape


----------



## Bowhnter

Nice job on that, Vladimir!


----------



## jaywood1207

I like the keyhole brush.  What finish did you use on it?


----------



## robutacion

Yes, you make beautiful brushes but, what is intriguing me is how you manage to get that "slideshow" image on the thread, I would like to know how its done as it would be a great tool for me here...!

Cheers
George


----------



## vferdman

Bowhnter said:


> Nice job on that, Vladimir!



Thank you, Mike.




jaywood1207 said:


> I like the keyhole brush.  What finish did you use on it?



The Finish is CA.




robutacion said:


> Yes, you make beautiful brushes but, what is intriguing me is how you manage to get that "slideshow" image on the thread, I would like to know how its done as it would be a great tool for me here...!
> 
> Cheers
> George



George, the animation is a function of GIF image. I created the GIF (instead of JPEG) using free photo software GIMP (it's open source freeware and is basically free Photoshop). I am sure you can use any image software you want. The trick is not in the software, it is in creating a GIF instead of a JPEG image. GIF images can be animated as well as still. If you use GIMP to do this, you can google the tutorial and there is a nice Wiki page on it. What you do is imbed multiple images into one GIF file and specify the delay between images. Once you safe it (as a GIF) most browsers will display it the way you see it here. However, it is up to both the server and the client to display and render an animated GIF. For example in my Etsy store the GIF did not animate and instead just display the first image in the series. Here I uploaded the images to imgur and inserted them into my thread vial links to imugr. Apparently imugr displays GIFs properly and your browser rendered them properly. In case of this brush I just felt that a still image is not enough to represent the handle. So I took a series of photos rotating the brush each time and created this crude GIF. Unfortunately, it seems that the resolution really suffered. Next time I will try to start with a higher res file and hopefully it will be easier on the eyes. This was my very first animated GIF. I just learned how to do it yesterday.

Hope that helps. PM me if you need more info.

--
Vladimir


----------



## vferdman

I have created three brushes in Dymondwood material.

First one is in Heritage Walnut Dymndwood and TGN two band Finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 96mm
Handle: 46mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape 


















=========================================================================

Second one is in French Green Dymndowood and TGN two band finest fan shaped knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 109mm
Handle: 61mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 27mm Fan shape 


















=====================================================================

The third brush is in Royal Jacaranda with a TGN synthetic knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 110mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 25mm 













Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## vferdman

I have completed three brushes for my Etsy store.

First one is in Deep Purple PR and sports an M7-type shape. This ended up being a large 30mm brush. It is really lovely to look at and hold. Nice and hefty.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 115m
Handle: 62mm
Loft: 53mm
Knot: 30mm Bulb shape

















Please excuse the pinkish tint to the pictures, but I have yet to figure out how to represent purple colors in digital photography. I have never seen this color come out correctly without tinting the rest of the picture. In any case, the handle color is more or less correctly represented on the pictures. Originals showed the handle as blue. It really is purple. If anyone knows how to get the color purple correct with a digital camera without affecting the rest of the picture let me know, please.

================================================================

Second brush is in Burnt Butterscotch Pearl PR and is inspired by Ever-Ready vintage brushes. I really like those hourglass Ever-Ready brushes and feel they provide a very comfortable handle for a shaving brush.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 116mm
Handle: 62mm
Loft: 54mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


























================================================================

The third brush is a small travel brush. I've been a fan of Simpson Wee Scot for years now and have built a small travel brush with two band finest that I really enjoy and always travel with it and a stick of Arko for a perfect shave on the road every time. I decided to test the waters for a small brush in my store. I used Dymondwood "Tortoise" pattern with yet another take on Ever-Ready vintage shape. 





















Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 90mm
Handle: 49mm
Loft: 41mm
Knot: 19mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a large knotted brush with TGN finest and a resin handle in so-called Abyss pattern. Very cool looking material.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 49mm
Loft: 53mm
Knot: 29mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Another brush is available in my Etsy store. This one is set in a handle made from Dakota Dymondwood. I decided to not make this one super-shiny. This one features Whipped Dog High Mountain badger knot. It appears to be very similar to TGN finest in all respects.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 27mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have just finished another Dymondwood handled brush. This one got a shiny CA treatment. The knot is TGN two band finest. After an initial washing the tips are starting to curl up into gel-tips.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 95mm
Handle: 46mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 25mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have received two custom orders from two unrelated parties for a Chubby-like brush with two band finest.  One was to be a Chubby 1 caliber and the other Chubby 3. I have made the smaller brush using African Ironwood and the larger one using Resin Burl.

Here is the smaller one:

Total height: 90mm
Loft height: 48mm
Handle height: 42mm
Knot: 27mm bulb shape


















Here is the larger one

Total height: 101mm
Loft height: 52mm
Handle height: 49mm
Knot: 30mm+ bulb shape

















And both together





I hope the new owners enjoy these. I really like them.


----------



## vferdman

I have created five new brushes. One by custom order and four for my Etsy store.

The custom order was for a boar brush. I decided to use a knot from an Omega 10065 brush. I really like this Omega boar knot a lot.

The approximate dimensions came out to:

Total height: 107mm
Loft height: 56mm
Handle height: 51mm
Knot: 24mm






















Next is a brush in Tortoise Dymondwood. This one came out really good. I tried a slight variation on the classic shape and made the top concave.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 101mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape























Next is another Dymondwood handle. This time in Keyhole shape and French Green pattern.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 56mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 25mm bulb shape 






















Next is an Ever-Ready 200T inspired shape in walnut.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 104mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape























Last, but not least, a brush with a handle made out of Mopani exotic wood.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 100mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 27mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created another boar brush. This one uses a knot from Omega 10065. I love these Omega blond boar brushes, but the handles on them are not so exciting. They are hollow ABS plastic and feel cheap (which they are). I hope some of the boar aficionados will appreciate this brush. I absolutely love it.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 98mm
Handle: 50mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 24mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush as a thank you for a friend. I used a "Black and Gold" polyester resin and a TGN two band finest fan.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 99mm
Handle height: 52mm
Loft height: 47mm
Knot: 25mm






















This is really gorgeous resin. Love the way it came out.


----------



## fernhills

Very nice brushes, i have been making them for a long time. I have used almost all types of badger brushes. For the last few years i have been using synthetic nylon brushes from the Golden Nib. I am very impressed on how soft and how long they stay looking new even years later.  http://www.etsy.com/listing/180214425/cocobolo-wood-handled-synthetic-nylon?


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush in the Ever-Ready 200T style. I really love this style of handle. I find it to be one of the best shapes ergonomically. The material is deep purple pearl poly resin. This stuff is gorgeous in person. Photos do not represent the color correctly no matter what I do. I tweaked the color balance to get the purple in the handle closer to reality, otherwise it just showed up as blue. If anyone has tips about photographing purple things with digital cameras let me know.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 101mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

fernhills said:


> Very nice brushes, i have been making them for a long time. I have used almost all types of badger brushes. For the last few years i have been using synthetic nylon brushes from the Golden Nib. I am very impressed on how soft and how long they stay looking new even years later.  http://www.etsy.com/listing/180214425/cocobolo-wood-handled-synthetic-nylon?



Yes, synthetic knots have come a long way and are much better today than before. I still prefer badger and boar myself, but I do make synthetic brushes also. Here is one for example.


----------



## Rockytime

This business of shaving stuff is captivating. The above photos are really an inspiration. This is my second attempt.


----------



## wyone

I like the looks of the shaving brushes and such, but I guess I doubt I would ever be able to use or give as gifts.  Must be a lot more people who use these than I know, because I do not know anyone of my friends or family that do.  LOL


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush for my personal use. It's been some time since I have made a brush specifically for myself. I have had the knot I extracted from the Vufix Grosvernor 404. It is a boar/badger mix knot, but mostly it's boar. And very nice boar at that. Before extracting the knot I used the original Grosvernor once and I really liked it. So I extracted it using steam with intent to save it for a later project. Steam worked really well in this case and the handle was polished and upgraded with TGN two band finest as per customer's request. The original finish on the Grosvernor is not very shiny, but the material is solid resin, so it polishes up to a shine not unlike top of the line Simpsons. The knot exhibited accelerated break in during the steam extraction process. The tips of the boar bristles were very well split. It took me a while to get to it, but I finally decided to use a piece of African Ironwood I had to turn a handle for this knot. This wood is amazingly beautiful and is difficult to represent in photos as it has a similar quality to pearly resins in that the grain plays with light as you move the handle around and produces changing patterns. I finished the handle with multiple CA coats and polished it up to a high shine. I also set the knot much lower than original and opened up the knot opening wider. Original dimensions were 21mm knot/53mm loft according to vendors (I did not measure the original brush). I felt that those changes would improve the performance of this excellent knot.

Brush dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 93mm
Handle height: 47mm
Loft height: 46mm
Knot: 24mm





















The brush got its maiden voyage today with Stirling Bergamot Lavender. Wow! It exceeded my expectations. The floppiness is gone and the softness of fully broken in boar is on par with some of the softest badger brushes I tried. The badger hair in the knot is hardly noticeable. Not sure what the purpose of it is, but the overall effect is excellent. The brush feels more like a boar brush, but a very nice one.


----------



## chemfun

Two years ago I wanted to make my own brush. I tried many different styles.  Ad my first ever turning project, this is what I ended up with. Zebrawood, now that I know more, I would have finished the end better.  But it is quite functional, use it every time I shave.  The knot is silver tip.  Tried to sell some on straight razor place.  Never got any hits.  Doh...pictures didn't upload.  Will repost in an hour or so.


----------



## chemfun

Took me longer to get home.  Here is my brush.


----------



## chemfun

Sorry, had problems attaching two pics with a phone.


----------



## vferdman

chemfun said:


> Sorry, had problems attaching two pics with a phone.



I love the shape! Very unconventional. Do you mind if I try to replicate it?


----------



## chemfun

I would be honored. If you sell one, let me know.   Then again, I tried MANY different styles until I found one that fit my hand. I don't like how the traditional shave brushes feel in my hand, this way it sits nice in my palm. 

I used a plug maker to make a plug in port of the blank, cut the blank a bit shorter and drilled a hole for the magnets.  I had to make the plug shorter so the rare earth magnetic field was strong enough.  


Then again, I'm on a turning forum and none of that needed to be said.  

PM me pics. Do you use a shave brush?


----------



## vferdman

chemfun said:


> I would be honored. If you sell one, let me know.   Then again, I tried MANY different styles until I found one that fit my hand. I don't like how the traditional shave brushes feel in my hand, this way it sits nice in my palm.
> 
> I used a plug maker to make a plug in port of the blank, cut the blank a bit shorter and drilled a hole for the magnets.  I had to make the plug shorter so the rare earth magnetic field was strong enough.
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm on a turning forum and none of that needed to be said.
> 
> PM me pics. Do you use a shave brush?



I have been using brush and real shaving soap (vs. canned goo) for years now. Will never go back to canned goo. The plethora of wonderful shaving soaps is amazing. I have a small collection of brushes that changes from time to time as I buy and make new ones and trade or sell old ones. As you can see on this thread most of the brushes I make for sale are two band badger, but for myself I have made this boar/badger mix one. It is mostly boar and came from a brush I customized for a customer who wanted this boar/badger knot replaced with two band badger. I like boar brushes a lot even though they are considered less high end than badger. Love the badgers, too, but my personal collection right now does not include an all-badger brush. They are all either all boar or boar/badger mixes. 

Now tell me more about the magnets in this brush. This is something that is not obvious from the pictures. I love the shape and have contemplated a shape very similar to this many times, but never realized it on the lathe. I also want the handle that fills my palm and the pear or light bulb shape is wonderful. I am so happy that you did it and like it. Now I have to try it. Magnets, however is a mystery. Can you tell me more?

--
Vladimir


----------



## chemfun

what a great way to give someone new to wood working and lathe work a boost to his ego. 

With the appropriate size plug cutter.


QUICK CHANGE TAPER PLUG CUTTER - 3 PIECE SET - BY SNAPPY:Amazon:Home Improvement

And a small stack of 1/4" rare earth magnets (about 8 if I remember correctly)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0012AUU84

After I drilled the hole for the knot, an turning the handle, I drilled the handle for the magnets and glued in the plug.  We're I I do it again (now that I have better equipment) I would have finished the end so the plug was nearly invisible. 

If I remember correctly, I cut/sanded down the plug so it wasn't as tall. The plug was cut from the same end grain, but about 3/4" away from the end of the brush.  The grain lines up well, but not perfect.


----------



## Curly

*Another way to skin that kitty.*

It would make a better looking handle end if the hole for the magnets was drilled from the brush side and set them with some epoxy.


----------



## chemfun

That's a great idea!  With my skills, I would have to be really careful not to turn to far.  It would be easier to drill (and be straight).  Maybe I will make more this summer!  Maybe I will be able to sell a few too...  


Couldn't I use a plug from the inside too?  It would be an extra step to be sure the magnets didn't fall out.


----------



## elkhorn

Nice design on the brush, but I think I missed something. What are the magnets used for?

Thanks!


----------



## chemfun

elkhorn said:


> Nice design on the brush, but I think I missed something. What are the magnets used for?




If you look at my previous picture, and turn your head to the left, I hang my brush from the lights in the bathroom.  This prevents my brush from sitting on the hair and allows it to dry fully. I don't have a stand for my Merkur Futur, and a few years ago had many straight razors so I kept my brush separate.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/1737673-post67.html


----------



## vferdman

I often thought of inserting magnets at the butt of the handle. If I were to actually do it, I would just drill for them in the center and glue them in and have them be visible. Nothing wrong with that. However I found many reasons not to do it. First of all, extra expense and not everyone needs it. I myself do not need it sine I keep my brushes on the shelf sitting hair up. Still, it's a great idea and I may do one just for the kicks.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush in Leadwood and Cyanoacrylate (crazy glue) finish with TGN two band finest. This a large chunky brush for the "Chubby" lovers. It is large, heavy and has a dense 30mm knot set at 47mm loft. This brush is available in my Etsy store. I really enjoyed turning this wood. It is a bit challenging, but gorgeous and very dense. I departed from my usual recessed bottom and went with a dished out bottom for a change. I think it came out very nice and feels excellent against the palm when held in the working position. I may do this more often instead of recess. Please comment on that. The CA finish on this brush is amazing and really pops the grain out. The photographs do not convey the presence of this brush fully.





























As can be seen from the last picture next to a SOC 2012 SE, this is a large chunky brush with a 45mm diameter handle. 

Here are the approximate dimensions:

Total height: 106mm
Handle height: 57mm
Handle diameter (at widest point): 45mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 30mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created two brushes by custom order. One is Synthetic in Red Wine Resin and on two band finest badger in Dymondwood. First the synthetic. It is meant to be a travel brush. the knot was about 22mm, but I did not measure the other dimenstions before boxing it up for shipping. Snow has garbled my brain, I guess.



















Now the two band in Dymondwood.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 105mm
Handle height: 55mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot:25mm


----------



## jking

I'm curious what glue you use to set the knot in the handle?  I know TGN sells epoxy for this.  I'm curious if you use that, some other type of epoxy, CA?


----------



## vferdman

jking said:


> I'm curious what glue you use to set the knot in the handle?  I know TGN sells epoxy for this.  I'm curious if you use that, some other type of epoxy, CA?




I use 5 minute epoxy by DevCon sold in 4oz bottles at Home Depot. You get 4oz of resin and 4oz of hardener for a total of 16oz of glue. That lasts me over a year, usually. I also hate those syringe-type dispensers. They do not work very well, are messy and get clogged up. This packaging with two separate bottles is much more superior.


----------



## vferdman

I have created three new brushes for my Etsy store. One with synthetic knot and two with two band finest knots.

Synthetic in blue and gold resin. This came out really nice. I have started using dished out bottom instead of recessed. I like it a lot better and the feel of it is very nice to the touch. This resin is very interesting. It goes from deep blue to almost butterscotch/gold with lots of swirls in between making some areas slightly greenish.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 98m
Handle height: 46mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 26mm 

























Two band finest in Black and Gold resin handle. This is also a very interesting resin. Very nice swirling and chatoyance is amazing. For the butterscotch pearl lovers.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 94mm
Handle height: 47mm
Loft height: 47mm
Knot: 23mm Bulb shape 
























Two band finest in Timberland Dymondwood. This pattern of Dymondwood is very contrasty and colorful. I chose not to apply CA finish to this one, but wet sanded it to 1500 grit and polished with plastic polish. This material is very resin-like and is completely water-proof. The finish without CA is a little more flat and lacks the glass-like shine. I like it this way.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 101mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 23mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created two custom brushes. One is in Butterscotch Pearl resin and the other is in Black Pearl resin. Both with TGN two band finest badger.

Here is the Butterscotch one.

Approximate dimensions.

Total height: 110mm
Handle height: 63mm
Loft height: 47mm
Knot: 25mm (plus)



























Now the Black Pearl.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 113mm
Handle height: 64mm
Loft height: 49mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush with a handle made of Ironwood and a two band finest TGN knot. The handle is a classic style and the finish is Cyanoacrylate (CA, crazy glue) wet sanded and polished to glass-like shine. this brush came out really well. I love this wood. The grain is gorgeous and has a lot of depth through the CA finish. The color is golden honey.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 90mm
Handle: 45mm
Loft: 45mm
Knot: 24mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created three brushes in resin handles for my Etsy store. I hope you like them. These resins are new to me and I think they are pretty amazing looking.

First, Copper Pearl. This one is a fan shaped knot with a handle inspired by SOC (one of my favorite ergonomic designs).

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 100mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 24mm fan shape



























Next, Antique Gold. I really love it. It is understated and just gorgeous.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 103mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 25mm Bulb shape


























And now one in Black Olive. This one is amazingly beautiful for those who like black handles. Wow! I am not even sure what the other color is in there, but it sure looks like black olive. Pattern is gorgeous too. This is TGN's three band finest grade. It is somewhat like Simpson's best, but a bit sturdier and finer tips. Very soft tipped.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 101mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a synthetic brush for my Etsy Store. This one is in "Gold Coast" resin. I used this resin before and called it "Burnt Butterscotch". This one has a bit more red in it, so I hesitate to call it that, but boy, is it gorgeous! See for yourselves.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 110mm
Handle height: 60mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush in "Antique Gold" resin. This one was inspired by a German made Barbershop brush that I have and plan to restore. the last picture is of the Barbershop brush next to the unfinished brush in resin. I really like the long handle on this barber's brush. It sits very well in hand and has good balance.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 128mm
Handle: 80mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a large brush in Zebra pattern resin. This is a monster of a brush. around 32mm TGN finest knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 114mm
Handle height: 63mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 31mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush for my Etsy store. This one is a tribute to Ever-Ready hour glass brushes like 300PBT. I really like the red and black combination. My rendition is of slightly different colors than the original, but then again, it's a tribute, not a clone. I really like it.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 106mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape 





















Hope you like it!


----------



## vferdman

I have built a brush by custom order. It is made of "Black Olive" resin and has a TGN two and finest knot. This resin is gorgeous and understated.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 100mm
Handle: 51mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have restored a few Ever-Ready hour glass brushes for one of or members. All have 24mm TGN three band synthetic knots

Here they are:



























And now one "Before" picture of the red and black one:


----------



## mmayo

Keep them coming. Each one is more interesting than the last.


----------



## vferdman

I have created two new brushes for my Etsy store. These two are in exotic wood.

First is one in African Rosewood. This wood is amazing. It looks almost black in the pictures, but it really is a dark reddish-brown. Very hard and dense wood, so the brush has a good heft to it.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 98mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Second brush I made is in Mopani wood. This wood has very clear and beautiful grain and the color of it is absolutely lovely in dark golden honey tones. the depth of grain really pops under the CA finish.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 96mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 43mm
Knot: 25mm fan shape


----------



## vferdman

I also produced a boar brush for a custom order set into South African Ebony. The knot is TGN boar knot which is not explicitly Omega and lacks the Omega plastic ring, but it has the same look and feel as the Omega blond boar knot. Test lathering provided very positive results. I think this knot is very much on par with Omega blond boar. It is very well made and has responded very well to my initial break in with a dry towel. Many tips are beginning to split now just after one lather and towel cycle.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Question: if you could only use one knot, which one would you choose?


----------



## TellicoTurning

Vlad,
I read through your thread... some great looking brushes.  I have a brush, stand and razor kit from PSI to try one of these days... I've had the kit for well over a year and it's just hanging on the wall in the shop gathering dust...I haven't found what I want to make it from.  

I may have missed it, but did you say how you finish the wood handles... I know the plastics only need a good polishing, but concerned about the water and the woods... 

I've pretty much given up on pens, key rings and the smaller turnings... I do mostly bowls, pepper mills, and wood stemmed wine glasses now.


----------



## vferdman

Dan Masshardt said:


> Question: if you could only use one knot, which one would you choose?



If I only had one knot I would choose Semogue mixed hair knot (50% two band badger - 50% boar), but those are not sold as knots and even as complete brushes they are rare and not a normal production item. Other than that for myself I would go with a 24mm TGN two band finest, which is exactly what I have made for myself. But tastes are different and what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## vferdman

TellicoTurning said:


> Vlad,
> I read through your thread... some great looking brushes.  I have a brush, stand and razor kit from PSI to try one of these days... I've had the kit for well over a year and it's just hanging on the wall in the shop gathering dust...I haven't found what I want to make it from.
> 
> I may have missed it, but did you say how you finish the wood handles... I know the plastics only need a good polishing, but concerned about the water and the woods...
> 
> I've pretty much given up on pens, key rings and the smaller turnings... I do mostly bowls, pepper mills, and wood stemmed wine glasses now.



I finish wooden brush handles in CA and polish to high gloss. Like pens. CA coat is extremely durable and waterproof. I also coat the inside of the knot opening with CA, but don't bother polishing it, of course. Just to seal it from moisture.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a large brush in faux ivory resin and TGN two band finest knot. The faux Ivory resin in this brush is very beautiful and really looks a lot more like actual bone than the usual white resin. It has patterns that real ivory has. Photos do not convey this as well as I would have liked, but the material is really beautiful. This a very large brush at 32mm knot/52mm loft.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 115mm
Handle height: 63mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 32mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created another large brush. This time in faux horn resin. I am really liking these resin blanks. They are good quality and good size for a large brush.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 115mm
Handle height: 63mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 32mm Bulb shape


----------



## oneleggimp

Beautiful.  I also love Bethlehem Olive Wood.


----------



## vferdman

I have created another large brush with a very interesting resin. I call it Tigris Sparkle. The knot on this one is slightly smaller than on the Ivory and Horn, but is still a large brush.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 116mm
Handle height: 64mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 29mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created two new brushes using exotic woods sealed with CA (super glue) inside and out. Both brushes are very similar, use the same TGN finest knot, but set ever so slightly differently in terms of knot/loft dimensions. Both knots exhibit all the signs of gel tips, but it's hard to tell without using them. Test lathers with Stirling soap felt extremely soft to my hand.

The first one is inspired by M7 shape and is turned out of African Blackwood. This wood is amazingly beautiful and dark. Pictures do not show the grain very well, but it is there and shows up under direct light. Grain is very tight, almost resin-like.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 56mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 25mm bulb shape 





















The second brush is inspired by the SOC Two Band that I like so much. This one has a reminiscent shape, though I try hard to not make exact copies of my favorite brush handles. The knot is set at a slightly higher 50mm and tighter opening of 24mm than the previous brush. This is not exactly the dimensions of the SOC two band, but I felt it was close and in the same spirit of a longer, more pliable feel to the brush like the SOC. Katalox wood in this brush is reddish and shows lots more grain than the blackwood. It is very beautiful and dense, providing good heft to the handle. 

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 106mm
Handle: 56mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 24mm bulb shape


----------



## darrin1200

Vladimir, I think you shaving brushes are outstanding.

I would like to add some brushes to my repitoir, but I have a couple of questions about the shape. Mainly with regards to hanging stands, and if there is a standard handle dimension toallow the brush to hang.

I have seen stands where the the end of the handle rests on the stands support. This would mean that the knot would have to be smaller than the hanger support. However, I noticed with your brushes, that there is a wide range in knot sizes.

Since many people already have stands, is it better to turn one notch or grooved area of the handle to a set size? If so, what would be a good width, and how far should this "groove" be from the tip of the knot.

I have two stands here, but they are not quality brush stands and they both vary in measurements. I've tried researching, but get somewhat confusing results.

Yor custom brushes are some of the best I have seen, and I would appreciate any advice you could pass on to me.

Thanks


----------



## vferdman

darrin1200 said:


> Vladimir, I think you shaving brushes are outstanding.
> 
> I would like to add some brushes to my repitoir, but I have a couple of questions about the shape. Mainly with regards to hanging stands, and if there is a standard handle dimension toallow the brush to hang.
> 
> I have seen stands where the the end of the handle rests on the stands support. This would mean that the knot would have to be smaller than the hanger support. However, I noticed with your brushes, that there is a wide range in knot sizes.
> 
> Since many people already have stands, is it better to turn one notch or grooved area of the handle to a set size? If so, what would be a good width, and how far should this "groove" be from the tip of the knot.
> 
> I have two stands here, but they are not quality brush stands and they both vary in measurements. I've tried researching, but get somewhat confusing results.
> 
> Yor custom brushes are some of the best I have seen, and I would appreciate any advice you could pass on to me.
> 
> Thanks



Darrin, thanks for your kind words. I never think about brush stands when making brushes. I think brush stands are unnecessary and if one is desired, then it should be made to the brush, not the other way around. However, if you have a stand you really love and want a brush for it, then it is definitely possible to create a groove or cove in the handle for it. Just measure the stand and let me know what the dimension is. I can create a handle with a cove to accommodate the stand. 

I personally do not use a brush stand and I have close to a dozen brushes in my personal rotation. I just built a small shelf for them and they are very well displayed there. I also like to dry them with hair facing up. To me it's a better way as the wicking action helps them dry. Water evaporates up and I think if the brush is hanging upside down it only takes longer to dry. In any case, I am not aware of any standard for shaving brush stands and certainly there is a large variety of knot size preferences to have such a standard, so I say pick a brush you like according to what you like in a brush (some people like large brushes, some like small and everything in between) and then just make a stand for it or a wall bracket or just a small shelf. Heck, we are all woodworkers here, right? Easy to do.

Best regards,

--
Vladimir


----------



## darrin1200

Thanks Vladimir

I guess I need to pay a little more attention I just looked at your brushes again and realized that they all have a flat end. Now I know why and it makes perfect sense. 

I actually think they look better with a flat on the end of the handle anyway.

Once again, your work is amazing.


----------



## vferdman

I have made a new brush by custom order. this one is from Dymondwood in "Tortoise" pattern. Finish is multiple coats of CA polished to a glass-like shine.

Dimensions:

Total height: 113mm
Handle height: 62mm 
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 28mm

Pre-bloom pictures:













Post-bloom pictures:


----------



## vferdman

I got another custom order for a "Chubby 1+" with TGN two band finest. This one is more in the Chubby 2 dimensions. I used Dymondwood in French Green and a top coat of CA (multiple coats actually) polished to high gloss. 

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 97mm
Handle Height: 47mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## Rchan63

Hi vferdmam

Those are very nice shaving brushes.
Where abouts are you in Western MA?
Are you a Mad Max fan?

Richard


----------



## vferdman

Rchan63 said:


> Hi vferdmam
> 
> Those are very nice shaving brushes.
> Where abouts are you in Western MA?
> Are you a Mad Max fan?
> 
> Richard




Richard, I am near Amherst. I am not a particular fan of Mad Max, but I did enjoy the original movie with Mel Gibson. I was very young when I saw it on big screen in the 80s.


----------



## Rchan63

The reason I ask was "Wherever you go - there you are." is from the movie Mad Max Beyond Thunder Dome.


----------



## vferdman

Rchan63 said:


> The reason I ask was "Wherever you go - there you are." is from the movie Mad Max Beyond Thunder Dome.




I got that quote from "Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension". I have not seen the Thunder Dome. I am a big fan of Buckaroo Banzai movie!


----------



## vferdman

I have created a large boar brush by custom order. This one takes its knot from the Omega 48 Pro. The handle is made of "Black Olive" resin and is really gorgeous. I set the loft at around 60mm and knot at just a little more than 28mm. I find this lets these amazing knots really shine.

Here are the dimensions:

Total height: 130mm
Handle height: 70mm
Loft height: 60mm
Knot: 28+mm


----------



## Waggoner

Brushes look great as always. If you don't mind me asking where did you get the Black Olive blank? That blank is gorgeous.


----------



## vferdman

The blank came from Woodturningz.com. they have a nice selection of resins and wood.


----------



## oneleggimp

Butterscotch color is just great.  Nice job. I'd shave with it (if I shaved   )


----------



## vferdman

I have created another large brush. This one has a 30mm knot and a very substantial handle.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 113mm
Handle height: 62mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 30mm Bulb shape

Pre-bloom




Post-bloom


----------



## Mike Powell

I like the double sided safety razors from CSUSA.  its the one I use everyday.  Like Dan brushes are on my short list also.  I have three weeks off from school, but a list of orders waiting for my attention already.  We will see if I can make it to the new stuff...


----------



## Waggoner

Very nice. I really like the big brushes. Again the blank is amazing.


----------



## vferdman

I have created another brush with Omega 48 Pro knot. This one is in spalted Southern Red Oak. This wood has so many features! Insect trails, spalting, figuring. Just amazingly beautiful naturally adorned material. I finished it with CA and high gloss polish. I love the way it came out.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 137mm
Handle: 74mm
Loft: 63mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush in Turquoise and Coral Tru-Stone. this is my forst time turning Tru-Stone and I am very impressed with this material. It actually feels like stone in hand. It's colder, heavier and just conveys the stone feeling in general. Turns about the same as resin. Very, very beautiful stuff if you enjoy the stone. Polishes to a high gloss very well and is a joy to behold.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 93mm
Handle: 45mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 25mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush with a Dymnodwood handle. The Pattern is called Royal Jacaranda and I chose to turn the blank in an unusual way for Dymondwood. Rather than having the layers oriented in a vertical axis I chose to turn them oriented in a horizontal axis. This has the effect of creating horizontal 1/16" wide stripes. I think this is an interesting and different way to turn Dymondwood. I like the way it turned out. This is a fairly large brush (28mm knot) and is in the Chubby style.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 51mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 29mm bulb shape


----------



## Katya

I'm just finishing up my first shaving brush- will be a gift for my husband on Father's Day.
Purchased the kit from PSI using a mandrel.. like your profiles much better!<g>.
I bought supposedly the "best" (most expensive) badger brush knot from PSI.. would like to know what you do to yours to clean them before joining them to the handle.  And do you use epoxy?  My set will be made from spalted, stabilized maple.  Turns like plastic- which is mostly is, now.  Suggestions?


----------



## vferdman

Katya said:


> I'm just finishing up my first shaving brush- will be a gift for my husband on Father's Day.
> Purchased the kit from PSI using a mandrel.. like your profiles much better!<g>.
> I bought supposedly the "best" (most expensive) badger brush knot from PSI.. would like to know what you do to yours to clean them before joining them to the handle.  And do you use epoxy?  My set will be made from spalted, stabilized maple.  Turns like plastic- which is mostly is, now.  Suggestions?



Very nice of you to make such a cool gift for your husband. I am sorry for responding so late. I have not been keeping up with my online life 

I do use epoxy to glue the knots into handles. I do not clean the knots before installing them I do it after the brush is complete. I use some shampoo or hand soap to gently wash the knot a few times first and then I use one of my shaving soaps to test lather the brush. Then I let dry fully and take pictures. I would not buy knots from PSI or any other source I don't know as a good source of badger shaving brush knots. I get mine from The Golden Nib (TGN) and only buy their two band finest knots. They used to be very consistently excellent, but now they can be hit or miss. One thing about TGN is they have excellent customer service and take care of returns and exchanges without much ado. 

Hope your brush turned out great and your husband enjoys it. It is a sweet gift and I am sure he will appreciate it.

--
Vladimir


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush in "Molten Metal" resin. This material is very beautiful. I have bought a few new (to me) resins and this one is one of them. I like it a lot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush for a custom order in M7 style. This one is made with Grey Box Burl wood, which is absolutely gorgeous and TGN two band finest knot. The finish is 9 coats of CA polished to a glass-like shine.

Brush dimensions (approximate):

Overall height: 103mm
Handle height:55mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created another M7 style brush for my Etsy store. This one is made with Leopard Wood finished in 9 coats of CA and polished to a glass-like shine. This one features TGN Two band Finest F2 knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 104mm
Handle: 56mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 28mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Another brush made for a custom order. This customer did not want me to glue the knot in so he could use a less permanent adhesive to possibly change the knot in the future. He also provided the two band finest knot. This one is made with acrylester resin called "Black Peacock". It's amazingly beautiful and really defies being photographed properly. There is a lot of light play in this one and still photography just does not do it justice.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 28mm bulb shape


----------



## oneleggimp

That "Butterscotch" is a nice colour.  Really rich looking.


----------



## oneleggimp

Another great looking blank.


----------



## oneleggimp

The Leopardwood is beautiful.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a boar brush using the knot from Omega 49 Pro brush. The handle is made of Bloodwood in M7 style. I love the way this came out.






















Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 115mm
Handle: 56mm
Loft: 59mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush in M7 style by custom order. It is made from Black Peacock resin, which is amazingly beautiful and is quickly becoming my favorite. The knot is TGN two band finest.

Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm

Handle height: 55mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 30mm


----------



## vferdman

Another custom order is complete. This one is in "Bronze" resin, but looks a lot more like actual copper color. Very pretty. The knot is TGN Silvertip Grade A. I rarely use anything other than TGN two band finest, but I must say, this knot is very good. It is more like the two band type hair in terms of sturdiness and is very soft. It's pricier than the two band finest, but sure is nice.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 103mm
Handle height: 55mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Beautiful work as are ALL your brushes. As a man that does not like to shave, I do envy the fine work that you kindly share in this thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## vferdman

wood-of-1kind said:


> Beautiful work as are ALL your brushes. As a man that does not like to shave, I do envy the fine work that you kindly share in this thread. Keep up the good work.



Ha-ha. I did not like to shave before I started wet shaving with a good quality shaving brush, good quality shaving soap and an old fashioned DE safety razor. Now I look forward to my shaves. And the love of shaving brushes has come from my love to shave with them.

Cheers!


----------



## vferdman

I have created two new brushes. One for a custom order and one for my Etsy store.

First, here is the new addition to my Etsy store inventory. This one is made of faux horn resin. Very beautiful material made in Germany. I made this one quite tall. The knot is TGN two band finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 114mm
Handle: 65mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 27mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Here is the custom order brush I made for a fellow in Belarus. This one is made with Black Peacock resin that I am really liking. The knot is TGN two band finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 57mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 24mm bulb shape


----------



## JD Combs Sr

You make some great looking brushes.  This post is very timely for me.  Have not seen your posts before.  My youngest Sister asked me earlier this year to make her a shaving brush holder/stand as a gift for her husband.  I have finished the stand and over the past week or so was thinking of maybe including a nice custom made brush with it.  Had been researching brush knot types and was wondering how the knot is secured into the handle.  Never used one myself, I am an rotary electric type of guy:biggrin:, tried razors and lather in my younger years but preferred the triple header electrics.  Any way I was wondering if you might know of a tutorial available for make the brushes or perhaps you could provide some detail on your method.

Again those are some great looking brushes and I have scanned through most of the entire thread.


----------



## vferdman

JD Combs Sr said:


> You make some great looking brushes.  This post is very timely for me.  Have not seen your posts before.  My youngest Sister asked me earlier this year to make her a shaving brush holder/stand as a gift for her husband.  I have finished the stand and over the past week or so was thinking of maybe including a nice custom made brush with it.  Had been researching brush knot types and was wondering how the knot is secured into the handle.  Never used one myself, I am an rotary electric type of guy:biggrin:, tried razors and lather in my younger years but preferred the triple header electrics.  Any way I was wondering if you might know of a tutorial available for make the brushes or perhaps you could provide some detail on your method.
> 
> Again those are some great looking brushes and I have scanned through most of the entire thread.



Hi. The knot is secured using 5 minute epoxy. I usually drill the knot hole with a forstner bit a bit smaller than what the final opening will be. For a 24mm brush I drill with 7/8" bit. I go down about 15mm-17mm as most knots sit about that deep in the handle. After the knot hole is drilled I drill a 11/32 hole at the bottom of the knot hole. That is about 15mm deep. I cut some threads with my 3/8 tap in that and mount it in the lathe using a chuck I made with a 3/8 bolt embedded into a piece of ash I turned true on the lathe and shaped into a cone shape to make it easier to shape the handle once mounted. I use tail stock without the point to shape the handle axially and then when I am done with that I remove the tail stock and even out the bottom of the handle and usually dish it out a bit making a very shallow bowl at the bottom. That prevents the brush from sliding on a wet surface, but is not strictly necessary. Once all rough turning is complete I take the handle off the lathe and adjust the knot opening to fit the individual knot I have for it. Then back to the lathe for sanding and polishing. I use progressive sand paper grits up to 1500 with resin, then hit it with plastic polish. With wood I do a similar coat as on pens using CA and sand and polish that as on a pen.

Hope that helps!

--
Vladimir


----------



## JD Combs Sr

vferdman said:


> JD Combs Sr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make some great looking brushes.  This post is very timely for me.  Have not seen your posts before.  My youngest Sister asked me earlier this year to make her a shaving brush holder/stand as a gift for her husband.  I have finished the stand and over the past week or so was thinking of maybe including a nice custom made brush with it.  Had been researching brush knot types and was wondering how the knot is secured into the handle.  Never used one myself, I am an rotary electric type of guy:biggrin:, tried razors and lather in my younger years but preferred the triple header electrics.  Any way I was wondering if you might know of a tutorial available for make the brushes or perhaps you could provide some detail on your method.
> 
> Again those are some great looking brushes and I have scanned through most of the entire thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. The knot is secured using 5 minute epoxy. I usually drill the knot hole with a forstner bit a bit smaller than what the final opening will be. For a 24mm brush I drill with 7/8" bit. I go down about 15mm-17mm as most knots sit about that deep in the handle. After the knot hole is drilled I drill a 11/32 hole at the bottom of the knot hole. That is about 15mm deep. I cut some threads with my 3/8 tap in that and mount it in the lathe using a chuck I made with a 3/8 bolt embedded into a piece of ash I turned true on the lathe and shaped into a cone shape to make it easier to shape the handle once mounted. I use tail stock without the point to shape the handle axially and then when I am done with that I remove the tail stock and even out the bottom of the handle and usually dish it out a bit making a very shallow bowl at the bottom. That prevents the brush from sliding on a wet surface, but is not strictly necessary. Once all rough turning is complete I take the handle off the lathe and adjust the knot opening to fit the individual knot I have for it. Then back to the lathe for sanding and polishing. I use progressive sand paper grits up to 1500 with resin, then hit it with plastic polish. With wood I do a similar coat as on pens using CA and sand and polish that as on a pen.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> --
> Vladimir
Click to expand...

Thanks Vladimir, that tells me everything I need to know, as I noted I don't use brushes myself but thought I would make one for a Brother-in-Law that uses them.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## vferdman

JD Combs Sr said:


> Thanks Vladimir, that tells me everything I need to know, as I noted I don't use brushes myself but thought I would make one for a Brother-in-Law that uses them.  Thanks again for the info.



Glad I could help. One thing, though. If you do not use a shaving brush it will be really hard for you to make a really good brush as you do not know what attributes are important in a good shaving brush. There is the type of knot, the height you set the loft at, the radius of the opening in the handle, the ratio of the opening radius to the loft height. I could throw numbers at you, but in reality, every knot is unique and requires individual attention. At the end of the day, it's the thought that counts, I guess and a really nice looking brush will be a very good gift to a person who uses such a thing.

Best of luck!

--
Vladimir


----------



## darrin1200

Great little tutorial Vladimir. 

Are there any dimensions that should be kept standard? Like the little cove for hanging in a brush holder, handle diameter or handle length. 

Thanks


----------



## vferdman

darrin1200 said:


> Great little tutorial Vladimir.
> 
> Are there any dimensions that should be kept standard? Like the little cove for hanging in a brush holder, handle diameter or handle length.
> 
> Thanks



No, no standards whatsoever. Brush hangers come in different sizes and really are not necessary. Brushes can be stored standing up. They dry just fine that way as long as most of the water is shaken out of them. Knot and loft dimensions are also completely up to the user as well as the type of knot.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush from a material new to me. It is resin stabilized spalted maple. This brush is made with blue resin stabilized wood, which is absolutely gorgeous. I finished it with multiple (9-12) coats of CA and polished it to a high gloss.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 109mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush for my Etsy store. This one is made with a very popular Black Peacock resin and TGN two band finest badger. I decided to make a design that is a little different than my usual renditions of classics like M7, Chubby, etc. This one is loosely based on Ever-Ready hour glass handles of old that I like a lot. I find this shape is very comfortable and this particular handle is no exception. In test lathering it I found it very comfortable. I hope you like it.


Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 109mm
Handle: 60mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created some new brushes for my Etsy Store. 

It's been a while since I made a butterscotch brush, so here it is. Beautiful material and TGN two band finest that is still very good quality and value. The knot on this one is perfectly shaped and feels great.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 96mm
Handle: 48mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Next is a large brush in Faux Horn resin. This particular resin is imported from Germany and is really of very high quality. The pattern is beautiful and realistic. TGN two band finest knot selected by me is great.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 111mm
Handle: 61mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 28mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Next up is a brush in "Black Olive" resin. This material has quickly become very popular and for a good reason. It is gorgeous. Very difficult to describe or photograph, but in person it is just a beautiful resin. If you like black brush handles, you will probably love this one. TGN two band finest knot in fan shape is excellent and passed my tough selection process.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 99mm
Handle: 51mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 27mm Fan shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush made with South African Ebony. This is a smaller brush, good for traveling or everyday use. TN two band finest knot of my selection.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 95mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 42mm
Knot: 24mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a synthetic brush using imported from Germany "Silver Tiger" resin. this is a large brush with a very satisfyingly heavy handle. Beautiful colors and shine. TGN synthetic knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 111mm
Handle height: 63mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 29mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush for a custom order. This one is made with Burmese Blackwood and TGN two band finest knot. The wood is finished in multiple coats of CA polished to a high shine. The TGN knots I have received in my latest shipment are reminiscent of the older TGN knots that made TGN so popular. These are beautifully shaped and very dense two band knots with great looking colors.

Approximate dimensions of the brush:

Total height: 124mm
Handle height: 75mm
Loft height: 49mm
Knot: 28mm bulb shape

As can be seen from the last picture, the brush is large and towers over a SOC two band.


----------



## vferdman

Another custom order and another Burmese Blackwood handle. This time with a customer-provided two band fan-shaped knot.

Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 118mm
Handle height: 71mm
Loft height: 47mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a Boar brush for a custom order. This one is made with three different resins: Black Olive, Antique Gold and Watery Abyss. It is styled as a longer barber brush and uses a wonderful blond boar from Omega. 

The approximate dimensions are:

Total height: 141mm
Handle height: 81mm
Loft height: 60mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush that will have 6 more like it for a group buy in Lithuanian knife forum. The request was to make a brush with the colors of Lithuanian flag: Yellow (Sun), Green (Nature), Red (Blood). There are going to be three boar brushes, one synthetic and three two band finest badger. The butt of the handle contains a rare Earth magnet for hanging the brush on metal surfaces. The orientation of the flag is right side up when the brush is suspended by the magnet. The first of the seven brushes is done and it sports an Omega boar knot. Handle material is color resin stabilized spalted maple that I cut from different color blanks to create the tricolor pattern desired.

Approximate dimensions are:

Total height: 100mm
Handle height: 51mm
Loft height: 49mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created another brush for a custom order. This one is in Faux Ivory and TGN two band finest badger.

Dimensions:

Total height: 101mm
Handle height: 51mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 27mm bulb shaped


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new shaving brush for my ETSY shop. This one is special as I am experimenting with combining different resins in one handle. I think this one came out very beautifully. It's a taller handle in Barber's Brush style. The knot is the latest version of TGN two band finest, which I find very good. Dense, very well shaped and beautiful sturdy hair with soft tips.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 125mm
Handle: 76mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 27mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

As I mentioned above, I was commissioned to make a series of seven brushes in the colors of the Lithuanian flag: Yellow, Green, Red. The series has three two band badger brushes, one synthetic and three boars. I used TGN for badgers, synthetic and one of the boars. Used Omega brushes I got for the purpose of harvesting the knots for the 24mm knots. TGN sells an excellent 27mm Omega knot, which is what I used for the larger boar. I remove the black rings from the Omega boars so I can set the loft as I like. The handles in this series also contain a rare earth magnet in the bottom so as to be able to hang the brush from a metal surface. The prototype had a smaller magnet that worked, but I felt a more powerful magnet would be nicer, so I ordered some 3/8" magnets for the rest of the series. Boy, those things are strong! Very good snappy feel to the magnetic action even on the heavy, wet brush.

Approximate dimensions:

Smaller Boars:

Total height: 100mm
Handle height: 51mm
Loft height: 49mm
Knot: 25mm

Larger boar:

Total height: 123mm
Handle height: 65mm
Loft height: 58mm
Knot: 27mm

Synthetic:

Total height: 108mm
Handle height: 58mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 29mm

Badgers:

Total height: 105mm
Handle height: 57mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush handle by custom order for a Plisson synthetic knot. The material is resin in "Molten Metal" pattern. What a gorgeous resin this is!

Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 100mm
Handle height: 50mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush in Black Olive resin and TGN two band finest knot. This is a new shape for me and I think it came out great.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 106mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have completed the custom brush in Black Peacock resin. It received a knot provided by the customer. The brush came out amazingly well. I hope the new owner is happy with it for years to come.

Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 106mm
Handle height: 58mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 28mm (fan shape)


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush handle for a fellow brush maker as part of a trade. I'll be getting some custom resin blanks in return. This handle is also made of Black Peacock resin, but there is very little blue in this one. These resins chunks can be deceptive as to what's inside them. This one showed a lot of blue, but most of it got turned away. There is more blue deeper inside, but it's a subtle effect. Anyway, the handle came out great and I hope the new owner is happy with it.

Handle height: 58mm
Knot opening: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

I also created a new brush for my Etsy shop. This one has a combination I discovered recently that I really liked. Marble Pearl and Red Wine center ring. I really love the way the stark marble is popped by the juicy red. Knot is TGN two band finest. This batch of TGN knots I got is really good and reminiscent of the good old days of TGN goodness.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 54mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a boar brush for my Etsy store. This knot came from TGN, but is an Italian knot used in Omega brushes. It came with the black plastic ring, just like Omegas. I removed the ring because I do not like the way it looks and also I like to set the loft a tiny bit lower than set with the ring. Resin is imported (German, I think) in Leopard skin print. Really nice material and seems sturdier than regular polyester resin.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 122mm
Handle: 62mm
Loft: 60mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## TellicoTurning

Those look like fun to make.  How do you mount them on the lathe?


----------



## vferdman

TellicoTurning said:


> Those look like fun to make.  How do you mount them on the lathe?



I drill and tap 3/8" hole after I drill the large knot hole and screw in a piece of 3/8" threaded rod into the blank and the other end of the rod is in the drill chuck that goes into the head stock.


----------



## vferdman

I have created another two tone brush. This one has Marble on the bottom and Gold Coast on the top. As usual, photos do not do the resin justice. There is so much light play static pictures do not show.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 24mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I created three brushes in similar handle styles. first one is made with Peacock resin and TGN two band finest knot.


Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Next is Green and Gold resin and two band finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Third brush is made with Watery Abyss resin and TGN two band finest knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## Dale Lynch

Nice brushes.What do you mean by good ol days?It's been a while since I've made a brush,has there been a change in the grading or quality?


----------



## thrustmonkey

I tried making a brush and razor set from PSI about 8 months ago. The razor is fine but the brush started falling apart. The CA glue failed on the knot, then the chrome cup that the knot was glued into came loose from the handle. I re-glued them with epoxy and it seems to be holding up for now.

I'd like to make some more but I'm a little leery about it.

One question I do have is how do you get that weird smell out of the knot?

Thanks
Ross


----------



## Waggoner

vferdman said:


> I also created a new brush for my Etsy shop. This one has a combination I discovered recently that I really liked. Marble Pearl and Red Wine center ring. I really love the way the stark marble is popped by the juicy red. Knot is TGN two band finest. This batch of TGN knots I got is really good and reminiscent of the good old days of TGN goodness.
> 
> Brush Dimensions (approximate):
> 
> Total height: 102mm
> Handle: 54mm
> Loft: 48mm
> Knot: 26mm Bulb shape



 Where would one be able to get a blank like this?


----------



## vferdman

Okay, to answer some questions.

1. The funky badger smell will come out of the knot after a few uses.

2. I buy these blanks at Woodturningz.com They have a wide selection of wood, resin and other materials. Also good pen supply house.

3. Do not buy kits for making shaving brushes. Just get knots and blanks and turn them yourself. Use epoxy to set the knot, not CA. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush by custom order from a new to me resin called Blue Pearl. This stuff looks like moonstone if you have every seen it. It's mostly the color of moon and under a certain angle the swirls of bluish pearly color appear. It's quite stunning. I used a piece of Black Peacock for a ring in the middle for an accent.


----------



## vferdman

I also have created a new brush for my Etsy store, LoveYourshave. This one is made with the same materials as the custom one in the previous post, but with a slightly smaller knot and a slightly different shape. It came out beautifully.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 110mm
Handle: 61mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Another new brush for my ETSY store. This one is made with Moonstone and Black Olive resins. Very beautiful combination. I will be using Moonstone resin a lot more. I really love it. Knot is TGN two band finest.



Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 108mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush for my ETSY shop.

This one is made with a Golden Marble and Copper resins. Copper is used for a ring in the middle of the handle and is really a good accent on the Golden Marble, which is just like the regular grey marble, but gold flakes in it. It is warmer in tone than the grey marble and is a treat to the eyes. The knot is TGN two band finest.


Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 107mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## oneleggimp

I haven't shaved (per se) in many years - like 19.  When I did I just used Mennen Mug Soap.  I tried the fancy stuff at one time:  English Leather, etc. but the Mennen worked just fine.


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush by custom order. This one has Bloodwood on the bottom, Katalox wood at the top, is CA finished and polished to a glass-like shine. The knot is TGN two band finest. It's a barber-style brush with a longer handle. Came out great.

Dimensions:

Total height: 133mm
Handle height: 83mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot diameter: 28mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush for my Etsy shop. This one is made with "Marble" resin for the main body and "Red Wine" resin for the center ring. Knot is TGN two band finest in fan shape.


Dimensions:

Total height: 109mm
Handle: 62mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

Another new brush for sale. This is made with "Black Peacock" resin in main body and "Peacock" resin for the center ring. Knot is TGN two band finest in bulb shape.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 99mm
Handle: 51mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush with Grey Marble and Red Wine resins. This one has a TGN three band synthetic knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 116mm
Handle: 67mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

A new brush for my Etsy store. This one is made with Gold Marble and Copper resins. The knot is TGN Two Band Finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Another new brush for my Etsy store. This one is made with Black Peacock on the bottom and Peacock on top. The knot is TGN Two Band Finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 112mm
Handle: 64mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

And one more new brush for the inventory. This one is made with Pure Black and Red Wine resins. Knot is TGN Two Band Finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 103mm
Handle: 57mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush for a custom order. It is in pure black resin and sports a customer-provided WSP two band knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 97mm
Handle height: 50mm
Loft height: 47mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created two brushes for a custom order.

First one in Bengal Tiger resin.

Dimensions:

Total height: 102mm
Handle height: 54mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 28mm hybrid shape






















The second brush is in Faux Ivory resin.

Dimensions:

Total height: 113mm
Handle height: 60mm
Loft height: 53mm
Knot: 31mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I created a synthetic brush by custom order. The handle is Zabra resin. Knot is from Shave Revolution.

Dimensions:

Total height: 105mm
Handle height: 53mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## Magicbob

For a nice brand new DE take a look at EDWARD LONDON & Co. - Edward London & Co. Fine Shaving Accessories featuring 100% Fine Badger Hair Brushes, Safety Razors and Shaving Stands
I have the long chrome and love it


----------



## vferdman

I have created a small travel brush from natural horn and two band finest badger hair. This brush is inspired by Simpson Wee Scot. It is slightly larger than Wee Scot and sports a larger two band finest knot, but the idea of a thumb sized brush that really works amazingly well is inspired by Simpson's iconic brush.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 73mm
Handle: 35mm
Loft: 38mm
Knot: 18mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush by custom order. Handle material is Bloodwood with a Cyanoacrylate finish. Knot is customer provided two band badger.

Brush dimensions:

Total height: 110mm
Handle height: 60mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 32mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created another travel brush. The handle is natural horn, the knot is TGN two band finest. I really enjoy small brushes and Simpson Wee Scot was definitely the inspiration for this one. This brush is slightly larger than the Wee Scot and is just an amazing performer according to the test lathers.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 75mm
Handle: 34mm
Loft: 41mm
Knot: 18mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I've created two brushes for custom orders. 

First one is made with Black Olive resin and TGN two band finest badger knot.
























Second one is made with Black Peacock resin and Peacock resin center ring. Knot is two band badger from TGN.


----------



## vferdman

I have created three new brushes for my Etsy shop.

First one is made with "Black Peacock" resin for the main body and "Peacock" resin for center ring. Knot is two band finest badger.






















Second brush is made with "Purple and Gold" resin. Knot is two band finest.






















The third brush is made with "Golden Marble" at the top and "Molten Metal" resins at the bottom.


----------



## vferdman

I have made two new brushes. One for a custom order and another for my Etsy store.

First, the one for the Etsy store.






















Next the custom. Customer requested the shape and materials.


----------



## vferdman

I made a new brush. This one features Blue Pearl resin main body and Peacock ring. Knot is two band finest. The handle shape is an experiment and the price reflects it.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have been busy creating new brushes in my shop. Here they are.

First one is by custom order. Black Peacock body with Peacock ring. Two band finest badger knot in fan shape.

Dimensions:

Total height: 111mm
Handle height: 64mm
Loft height: 47mm
Knot diameter: 25.5mm


----------



## vferdman

A new brush in my Etsy store. This one is made with Golden marble (main body) and Copper Pearl (ring). Two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 61mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

This one is made with "Grey Marble" and "Red wine" resins. Two band finest badger in bulb shape.


Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 61mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

This next one is very interesting and is made from new to me material. This is shredded US currency stabilized in clear resin. If you look closely you can definitely make up various parts of the bills in there. Give the brush the color of money  I decided to make this a big brush. Large two band finest badger knot and Chubby 3 type handle.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 104mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 52mm
Knot: 31mm


----------



## vferdman

This next one is a "Moonstone" resin beauty in Chubby style. Two band finest badger.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 91mm
Handle: 45mm
Loft: 46mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

This one is made with "Butterscotch Pearl" resin. Chubby style handle and two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 93mm
Handle: 46mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

This one is made of three resins. "Watery Abyss" at the bottom, "Abalone" at the top and an "Antique Gold" ring. Two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 125mm
Handle: 77mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a brush by custom order.

Dimensions are:

Total height: 107mm
Handle height: 57mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot diameter: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

I have added a new brush to my Etsy store. This one is a bit smaller for a budget minded buyer. Would make a great travel brush. Resin is "Watery Abyss" and the knot is TGN two band finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 91mm
Handle: 46mm
Loft: 45mm
Knot: 22mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush by custom order. This one is almost identical to the one already in my store, but set at a much higher loft as per customer's request. Golden Marble and Copper resins, TGN two band finest knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 116mm
Handle: 63mm
Loft: 53mm
Knot: 26mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush for my Etsy store. This one is made with Black Peacock resin and two band finest badger.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 100mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

I have made a boar brush by custom order. Top piece is Dyna Blue, bottom is Peacock and the ring is solid black. Knot is an Italian banded boar from TGN.


----------



## vferdman

I have created two brushes for custom orders. One in resin and one in exotic wood.

First one is a boar brush in resin. Cutstomer sent me his beloved Omega 48, which was well broken in and he loved it. I made a new handle for it from three different resins. Bottom is "Molten Metal", top is "Golden Marble" and the center ring is "Copper Pearl".

Dimensions:

Total height: 148mm
Handle: 81mm
Loft: 67mm
Knot: 28mm























The second one is in Burmese Blackwood and TGN two band finest badger knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 111mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 52mm
Knot: 31mm


----------



## vferdman

Another addition to my Etsy shop is this brush made with "Moonstone" ("Blue Pearl") and "Black Peacock" resins. Two band finest knot set a bit higher than usual.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 118mm
Handle: 65mm
Loft: 53mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush by custom order. This one is a very large barber style two band badger brush. Bottom is "Abalone" resin, top is "Black Peacock" resin and center ring is "Moonstone" resin.

Dimensions:

Total height: 139mm
Handle: 83mm
Loft: 56mm
Knot: 33mm


----------



## vferdman

I have recently performed some interesting grafting for a customer of mine. He had some brushes that he liked, but wanted to give them a some flair as well as convert them into barber style brushes. So he had some help cutting off the top parts of the brushes and had me make the bottom parts out of more colorful resins and glue the tops into the bottoms creating barber style brushes. This was the first project of this kind I have done and I think it came out very well. The customer is very happy.

Here are some pictures of the first brush (vintage butterscotch in best badger).






















Here is the second brush (modern day custom with two band badger he bought NOT from me).


----------



## vferdman

I have created a new brush  for my Etsy store. It is made with some of my old stock of Dymondwood and two band finest badger knot. The Dymondwood (proper) is no longer available and this is some of the last of my stash. I still have some left, but after it's gone, it's gone. I have seen similar products on the market, but none is the same as this. This stuff is made of very precisely cut 1/16" layers that are dyed and stabilized with resin. I finished the handle with 9 coats of CA and polished to high gloss. Dymondwood is pretty well waterproof to begin with, but with my CA treatment it's completely sealed. I use CA to seal the knot opening before setting the knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 101mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape

Here are the pictures:


----------



## vferdman

Here is another Dymondwood brush. Same handle finish (9 coats of CA polished to high gloss) and two band badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 100mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have created two new brushes. One is a custom order made with Omega Pro 48 knot and the other is for my Etsy shop and is a large, dense two band badger.

Boar custom first. I love making these boar brushes. I use one myself as one of my personal favorites. Those Omega Pro knots are some of the very best boar knots sold. The handle is made with Black olive on the bottom and Moonstone (aka Blue Pearl) on top.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 138mm
Handle: 80mm
Loft: 58mm
Knot: 28mm






















Now the badger in my Etsy shop. This one is made with Black Olive and Gold Coast resins and TGN two band finest fan shaped knot. this is one of the best TGN two band finest knots I have seen and I've been buying knots from then for over 4 years. This one is dense, soft tipped and beautifully shaped.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 125mm
Handle: 73mm
Loft: 52mm
Knot: 29mm


----------



## vferdman

I have made a brush by custom order. This one is made with Indian Ebony on top, Cocobolo on the bottom and the synthetic "Game Changer" knot.

Approximate dimensions:

Total height: 136mm
Handle height: 83mm
Loft: 53mm
Knot: 29mm


----------



## vferdman

I have just finished working on a custom order. This one is in African Blackwood and two band badger knot. Finish is 9 coats of CA sanded and polished to a glass-like shine.

Dimesions:

Total height: 101mm
Handle height: 53mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

I have just finished a new brush for my Etsy shop inventory. This one is made with Royal Jacaranda Dymondwood rod I still have from years ago before the factory burned down. It is now unobtanium and it's too bad. This is wonderful material It's 1/16" thick colored layers of wood stabilized with resin. This material looks like wood, but is really more like resin in all respects. It's waterproof, dense, practically unbreakable and very pretty. I still finish the handles with CA like I would with wood, but only to get that glass-like shine out. The knot opening is also sealed with CA (like on my wooden handles). This one is in Chubby style and has an appropriate 29mm two band knot installed.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 52mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 29mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I decided to create some brushes from exotic woods. I really love the wood, the way it looks and feels, but for some reason they do not sell as well as resin. Be that as it may, I have decided to go for it. I've created six new brushes. Four badgers and two boars. I will post five of them now and the last in the next day or two. Hope you enjoy these. Please leave useful comments, especially pertaining to your preference of resin to wood or visa versa.

First brush is Cocobolo and Ebony combination that I really love. Knot is two band finest.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 121mm
Handle: 70mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 28mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Next up is one of my favorite ways to create a boar brush. Take Omega 49 Pro, harvest the knot, remove the plastic ring and set the loft around 60mm in a beautiful handle. This time the handle is made of Katalox (bottom) and Burmese rosewood. This is a big and beautiful brush. Heavy and comfortable.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 143mm
Handle: 82mm
Loft: 61mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

Next, a brush made with Burmese Rosewood on the bottom of the handle and Ebony on top. This is a longer handle, great for bowl lathering. Two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 121mm
Handle: 70mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 26mm bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Another Omega boar brush. Made with Omega 49 Pro knot. This one is done in an Ever-Ready 100T hourglass shape. African Rosewood on the bottom, Resin Burl on top.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 132mm
Handle: 72mm
Loft: 60mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

The last one for today is another Ever-Ready 100T hourglass handle, but this time with an awesome two band finest fan shaped knot. African Blackwood on the bottom, Burmese Rosewood on top.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 28mm fan shape


----------



## vferdman

Another in my series of dual tone wooden brushes. This one has Grey Box Burl on top and Ebony on the bottom. Finish is multiple coats of CA sanded and polished. Two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 116mm
Handle: 67mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 28mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Just finished a new brush in Black Peacock resin. Two band finest badger.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 107mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 29mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Just completed a new brush for my Etsy store. This one is in "Molten Metal" resin with two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 55mm
Loft: 47mm
Knot: 25mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I just completed two custom brushes.

First is in Butterscotch Pearl with two band finest badger (fan shaped knot)

Brush dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 106mm
Handle height: 58mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 26mm






















Second one is in Dyna Blue resin with two band finest badger knot.

Brush dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 103mm
Handle height: 55mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot: 25mm


----------



## vferdman

New brush in my Etsy store. This one is made with Moonstone resin on top and Black Peacock on the bottom. Two band finest badger knot.

Brush dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 110mm
Handle height: 60mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 28mm


----------



## vferdman

I have completed a new brush for custom order. This one has Faux Ivory on top and Butterscotch Pearl on the bottom. The knot is the black synthetic.


Brush dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle height: 53mm
Loft height: 49mm
Knot: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

Just finished a custom brush. Ever-Ready 100 shape with a center bead. Russet Gold resin, two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle: 54mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 28mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I bought some Faux Tortoise Shell stock and have created my first brush with it. Two band finest badger knot.


Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 107mm
Handle: 59mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 25mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

I have completed two brushes for a custom order. First one is in Bronze Pearl resin and Black synthetic "Game changer" knot.

Brush dimensions:

Total height: 131mm
Handle height: 79mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot diameter: 27mm






















Second one is in Copper Pearl resin and Omega 49 Pro knot.

Brush dimensions:

Total height: 138mm
Handle height: 79mm
Loft height: 59mm
Knot diameter: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

I have completed a new brush for my Etsy Shop. this one is made with Russet and Gold resin handle and a two band badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 109mm
Handle: 58mm
Loft: 51mm
Knot: 25mm bulb shape


----------



## bmcclellan

I love the brushes you have done.


----------



## vferdman

I have just taken delivery of a batch of synthetic knots directly from manufacturer. These are the best synthetic knots I have ever tried. I was never a big synthetic fan until I tried one of these. Some call it "the game changer", I and a few fellow brush makers that shared in the purchase of these with me decided to call it Black Onyx Soft Synthetic or BOSS knot. It is 24mm at the puck, which makes a 25mm-26mm brush and is all black in color. The tips are incredibly soft and the most amazing thing about it is the backbone. This thing performs as well as some of the best two band badgers I have tried. It's quite unbelievable.

So, without further ado I introduce my newest batch of brushes made with this knot. I have also acquired some very nice faux tortoise shell stock and am very happy to combine that with the BOSS knot. I think they look gorgeous together in an understated way.

First brush available in my Etsy store. Faux Tortoise Shell resin and BOSS knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle height: 50mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

Another Faux Tortoise Shell and BOSS knot brush.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 99mm
Handle height: 48mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

And yet another Faux Tortoise Shell with BOSS knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle height: 51mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

Next brush with the BOSS knot is made with Green and Gold resin.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle height: 50mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

This one is made with Butterscotch resin and the BOSS knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):


Total height: 102mm
Handle height: 50mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

Now back to my beloved two band finest badger. This brush is made with resin material called Golden Black and I think it is absolutely stunning in person. As always, the photos just don't do it justice.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 96mm
Handle: 47mm
Loft: 49mm
Knot: 25mm Bulb shape


----------



## vferdman

Just completed a custom order. Molten Metal resin and two band finest badger.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 102mm
Handle: 54mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## vferdman

And a new BOSS knot brush for my Etsy shop. Molten Metal resin handle.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 101mm
Handle: 53mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## TattooedTurner

I think that black Boss knot is a great match for the MM blank. It's also the only synthetic knot I like to use, great backbone, especially for a synth, and cloud soft on the face.


----------



## bwp

*Scalloped Sliver Tip*

Birdseye Maple, Bloodwood and Cocobolo


----------



## vferdman

bwp said:


> Birdseye Maple, Bloodwood and Cocobolo



That is beautiful combination of woods! Lots of gluing too! Great work!


----------



## bmcclellan

All I can say is WOW! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vferdman

I have completed two shaving brushes for a custom order.

First one is made with cocobolo wood and finished in 9-12 coats of CA, sanded and polished to high gloss. TGN three band premium silvertip knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 126mm
Handle height: 76mm
Loft height: 50mm 
Knot diameter: 26mm























Second brush is made with Faux Tortoise Shell resin and TGN synthetic knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 128mm
Handle height: 78mm
Loft height: 50mm 
Knot diameter: 26mm


----------



## DaddyO

You know I was thinking of going without those silver bands that they have especially on the bottom. After looking at yours, that looks great.
Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## vferdman

I have had a lot of custom work lately. Here is the next one.

Pastel Dream resin handle and Black Onyx Soft Synthetic (BOSS) knot.


----------



## vferdman

Next one is a Keythole Blue and Gold handle with two band finest knot.


----------



## vferdman

This one is in Elegance resin handle and three band synthetic from TGN.


----------



## vferdman

Ocean Mist resin and TGN silvertip


----------



## vferdman

This is a Peacock resin with the BOSS knot.


----------



## vferdman

This one is in Bronze and Violet resin with the Omega 49 Pro knot.


----------



## vferdman

This is a hybrid of resin and wood. Faux Ivory resin and Cocobolo wood. Two band finest badger knot.


----------



## vferdman

Peacock resin and two band finest badger on this one.


----------



## vferdman

Watery Abyss resin handle and the BOSS knot.


----------



## vferdman

Black Peacock and Peacock resins, Two band Manchurian fan shaped knot.


----------



## vferdman

I have completed two custom brushes.

First one is a boar brush made with a knot from Omega 49 Pro brush (harvested from a brand-new brush). The resin is Blue and Gold.

Dimensions:

Total height: 115mm
Handle height: 56mm
Loft height: 59mm
Knot diameter: 28mm























Second brush is a two band badger in Faux Ivory with a Butterscotch Pearl center ring.

Dimensions:

Total height: 106mm
Handle height: 55mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot diameter: 30mm


----------



## vferdman

I have finished another custom brush. This one has a Faux Tortoise Shell on top and Grey Box Burl on the bottom part. The knot was provided by the customer and is a 30mm two band finest badger unit.

Dimensions of the brush:
Total height: 106mm
Handle height: 54mm
Loft height: 52mm
Knot diameter: 32mm


----------



## vferdman

I have completed two more customs.

First is in Butterscotch Pearl and Faux Tortoise Shell (ring) resin and two band finest badger.

Dimensions:

Total height: 118mm
Handle height: 68mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot diameter: 30mm























Second one is in Faux Ivory with Butterscotch Pearl (ring) and Omega boar knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 118mm
Handle height: 59mm
Loft height: 59mm
Knot diameter: 27mm


----------



## vferdman

Just completed two more customs.

First one is from Black Olive resin and sports a knot harvested from a Satin Tip the Purest brush.

Dimensions:

Total height: 95mm
Handle height: 47mm
Loft height: 48mm
Knot diameter: 22mm


----------



## vferdman

A custom brush in Watery Abyss and Black Onyx Soft Synthetic (BOSS) knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 105mm
Handle height: 55mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot diameter: 26mm


----------



## jeff

Is there a source for the BOSS knots? Google isn't helping me...

Oh, and these brushes are incredible!


----------



## vferdman

jeff said:


> Is there a source for the BOSS knots? Google isn't helping me...
> 
> Oh, and these brushes are incredible!



A few of my fellow brush makers and I got together and made a bulk purchase from a manufacturer in China for these knots. They are also known as "Game Changer" knots by a different brush maker who used to sell them separately on Etsy. I have no idea if he still sells them this way or not, but if you want a few, PM me and I can sell you some. I ended up with one of the smaller portions of our group buy, so I can not sell them as a product, but I can let go of one or two here and there.

--
Vladimir


----------



## TattooedTurner

Those are the only synths I like. They have the backbone all other synths wish they had, comparable to a two band finest badger, and are amazingly soft on the face. 

They beehive is very nice, and not an easy one to make, but the second one is beautiful, and an excellent version of a Lotus. Great work!


----------



## vferdman

TattooedTurner said:


> Those are the only synths I like. They have the backbone all other synths wish they had, comparable to a two band finest badger, and are amazingly soft on the face.
> 
> They beehive is very nice, and not an easy one to make, but the second one is beautiful, and an excellent version of a Lotus. Great work!



Yes, this synthetic is the only one worth considering for me so far. I have tried most of them out there and they all are lacking in one way or another. This one really does provide an experience of a two band badger at a fraction of the cost. Also, since these are all man-made they are very consistent from unit to unit as far as shape, density and size. Which is more than can be siad for natural hair products.

Thanks for the kind words about the handles. This is my first ever beehive. It's definitely one of more challenging shapes.


----------



## vferdman

I have made some new brushes for my Etsy shop. Here are some pictures, links and descriptions of them. Feel free to browse my shop and ask questions.

This one is is made with "Elegance" resin handle and two band finest badger knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 104mm
Handle: 56mm
Loft: 48mm
Knot: 25mm























This one is has a handle made with "Amethyst" resin and sports the Black Onyx Soft Synthetic (BOSS) knot

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 105mm
Handle height: 56mm
Loft height: 49mm
Knot: 26mm























Next is a brush in "Ocean Mist" resin and a BOSS knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 111mm
Handle height: 60mm
Loft height: 51mm
Knot: 26mm























This one is made with "White Pearl" and "Golden Black" resins and a BOSS knot.

Brush Dimensions (approximate):

Total height: 106mm
Handle height: 56mm
Loft height: 50mm
Knot: 26mm


----------



## NancyK

Your brushes are stunning!


----------



## vferdman

NancyK said:


> Your brushes are stunning!



Thank you.


----------



## vferdman

I have completed two brushes with the BOSS (Black Onyx Soft Synthetic) knot. This has become a favorite of mine lately. It is super good, absolutely consistent unit to unit and is really beautiful looking.

First brush is by custom order and is in "Jungle Moss" resin.























Second one is in one-off "Vampire Red" resin, which is not likely to be available again. This one is for my Etsy store.


----------



## vferdman

Just finished a handle for custom order and two new brushes for my Etsy shop.

Here is the handle. This one is Black Peacock and Peacock resins.


















A new brush in the Etsy shop. This one is in "Spring Mist" resin and sports a BOSS knot.























Another new brush in the shop is made with "Tie-die" resin and BOSS knot.


----------



## vferdman

Got a few new brushes done.

First one is for a custom order. Made with Purple and Gold resin and BOSS knot.























Next one is for my Etsy store. Emerald Green resin, BOSS knot.























Another one for my Etsy store. Molten Metal resin and BOSS knot.






















And another for the Etsy store. Watery Abyss resin and BOSS knot.


----------



## TattooedTurner

Nice work once again.  I really like the second one, both for the shape and the resin, it almost looks like it's made from some kind of stone or gem (emerald) and I normally don't care for green anything.


----------



## vferdman

I just finished four brushes for my Etsy shop.

First one is made with "Abalone" resin and BOISS knot.























Next one is made with "Black Olive" resin and BOSS knot






















Next up is a brush in "Elegance" resin and BOSS knot.























Last, but not least, we have a brush in Faux Tortoise Shell and BOSS knot.


----------



## vferdman

I completed two brushes for my Etsy shop and one brush handle for a custom order.

The handle is made with "Black Peacock" resin.



















This brush is in my Etsy shop and is made with "Tiedye" resin and BOSS knot.






















This one is made with "Golden Black" resin and BOSS knot.


----------



## vferdman

I have completed a few new brushes for my Etsy shop.

This one is made of "Marble" resin and BOSS knot.






















This one is made with Black and Gold resin and BOSS knot























This one is from Purple and Gold resin and BOSS knot.























And last, but not least, a huge badger brush. This one has a 32mm two band badger knot and a really large handle. The handle measures 49mm in diameter at the widest point at the bottom. The resin is Black Blue and Purple.


----------



## vferdman

I just completed a small travel brush. The handle is Faux Tortoise Shell and the knot is TGN two band finest.


----------



## vferdman

Three new brushes in my Etsy store.

First one is in Black and Blue custom resin with a BOSS knot.


















Second one is in Black and White resin (marble) with a Tuxedo synthetic knot. This is the first brush I made with this excellent knot. It is very similar to BOSS, but slightly different in shape and obviously coloring.






















Last, but not least, one of my favorite boar knots, one harvested from Omega 49 Pro. This one is in a Black and Gold resin.


----------



## vferdman

Just finished a brush by custom order. Tie-Die resin with Elite High Mountain White two band badger fan knot.

Dimensions:

Total height: 120mm
Handle: 70mm
Loft: 50mm
Knot: 30mm


----------



## vferdman

I added two new brushes to my Etsy shop today. Please check them out.

First one is a Keyhole in Blue and Gold resin with a two band finest knot.























The second one is available as a "Handle Only" or with a choice of four knots. BOSS synthetic, Tuxedo synthetic, TGN two bad finest fan or Elite Manchurian White bulb.


----------



## vferdman

Another new brush in my Etsy store. This one is Maple wood and Tie-Die resin with choice of knots: BOSS, Tuxedo, TGN finest fan or Elite Manchurian bulb.


----------



## vferdman

I have created two similar, but different brushes. I was kind of taken with the beauty of the combinations produced, so I went with some experimental techniques.

Here is the first one. Black Olive resin on top, Renaissance on the bottom and Crushed Cranberry (red wine) for a ring accent. I have cut the bottom part in two and flipped the parts end for end to obtain a sort-of a Yin-Yang effect. I thought it worked well in this case. I inserted a thin black line to delineate the transition between the halves. This piece is offered with a choice of knots: BOSS, Tuxedo, TGN two band or Elite Manchurian.


----------



## vferdman

Second brush is more traditional with no vertical splits. Resins are: Golden Black on top, Renaissance on the bottom and Crushed Cranberry (red wine) for the ring accent. This one is also offered in choice of knots or as "handle only".


----------



## fernhills

Nice brushes. I was just wondering how you glue your wood and resin brushes together. Do you just use epoxy ? Is there a special way of fasten them ? I saw that the golden nib was doing that quite some time ago. I have not tried one yet. I have tons of woods but short on resins.  Nice work .  carl


----------



## vferdman

fernhills said:


> Nice brushes. I was just wondering how you glue your wood and resin brushes together. Do you just use epoxy ? Is there a special way of fasten them ? I saw that the golden nib was doing that quite some time ago. I have not tried one yet. I have tons of woods but short on resins.  Nice work .  carl



I use 30 minute epoxy to glue the pieces together. Wood to wood, wood to resin, it all works great. I make sure my cuts are square, otherwise you get wobble line at the junction.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## fernhills

Thanks alot, I use 5 min. epoxy on most things and have good results, i guess i was worried about the end to end joint on such a wide item and then exposed to water. I will try a few and see how it goes.  Carl


----------



## vferdman

Two new brushes in my Etsy store. The two are identical. Made with shredded US currency resin in Chubby style. Choice of knots available. Please check it out!


----------



## vferdman

A brush by custom order. Muave Coral, Emerald Green and Royal Harvest resins. Tuxedo synthetic knot.


----------



## vferdman

I added some brushes last week and did not update this thread. So here they are.

Acrylic Acetate Prisma. First time using this material. It is very clear, almost optical quality. Very interesting effects. Available with a choice of knots.


----------



## vferdman

Blue Agate TruStone and Burmese Rosewood with a choice of knots.


----------



## vferdman

Silver Venom resin with choice of knots. Really beautiful resin I never used before. I really like it.


----------



## vferdman

A new brush in my store. Check it out! This one is called Inferno. Available with choice of knots.


----------



## vferdman

Another new one in a new to me color - Crushed Lemon. Features black ring and a choice of knots. Check it out!


----------



## vferdman

This new brush is made from material I have not used before. It is resin stabilized wood. The wood is Oak and the resin is green. It is an amazing material that combines the features of both materials in one. It is fully water proof and the wood grain is accentuated by the color of the resin. Very cool stuff! Choice of knots available.


----------



## vferdman

This one is for a customer. Faux Tortoise Shell bottom, Butterscotch top and Copper pearl accent ring. BOSS knot set as high as possible (not set in pictures) for bowl lathering and lots of splay.


----------



## fernhills

Really like looking at your work.. carl


----------



## vferdman

I have been pretty busy in the brush making shop and have created a few more brushes including four in a holiday series. These are all available now in my Etsy shop.

I will make a separate post for each brush, but feel free to browse my shop and do not hesitate to contact me with questions and/or comments.

Happy holidays!


----------



## vferdman

This is another brush made with Inferno resin. The first one I made didn't last a day in my shop, so I decided to follow up with another one since this material really is HOT! Choice of knots available


----------



## vferdman

Also another beauty that never made it into my shop before being bought. This one is made with Faux Tortoise Shell resin on the bottom, Butterscotch Pearl on top and Copper Pearl accent ring. Choice of knots available.


----------



## vferdman

Now for the holiday series. This is a series of brush in what I consider festive winter holiday season colors. Of course, these can be used year round, but I was inspired by the season for these color schemes. Enjoy!

First one of the holiday series is a bit of an outlier as it differs from the other three in shape and scheme, but I thought it made a great holiday brush. The resins are Spring Green for the main body and Crushed Cranberry for the accent ring. Choice of knots available.


----------



## vferdman

Next three brushes are very similar with variations in colors of the handle elements.

This brush features Crushed Cranberry on the bottom, Emerald Green on top and Sparkle Gold accent ring. Choice of knots available.


----------



## vferdman

This one has Muave Coral on the bottom, Sparkle Gold on tops and Emerald Green accent ring.


----------



## vferdman

This next brush features Sparkle Gold on the bottom, Crushed Cranberry on top and Emerald Green accent ring. Choice of knots available.


----------



## vferdman

I have registered a domain love-your-shave.com and redirecting it to my Etsy store. 

To celebrate, I am running a store-wide 15% off sale right now. No coupon necessary. Happy holidays!

--
VF


----------



## vferdman

Just completed this one for a custom order. Abyss and Blue Pearl resins, Elite Manchurian white fan knot.


----------



## vferdman

I am launching a series of brushes called the Swirl Series. They are going to be made with very special resins. This series is going to be limited to about 35 brushes. Some blanks are unique and others have 2-4 similar patterns. Once these blanks are gone, they are gone and no more will be available in the near future. These resin blanks are amazingly beautiful. You are going to want to keep an eye out for the new releases. They are going to be amazing!
Here is the first one. This one is in Blue and Red Swirl. Handle is about 70mm tall and has a knot opening of 1" (25.4mm) in diameter and about 19mm deep. Choice of knots is offered or a handle-only.

Love-Your-Shave.com


----------



## vferdman

Second one in the Swirl series is this Sea and Silver brush. It's about 70mm tall and has a 1" (25.4mm) diameter knot opening drilled about 18mm deep. Available with choice of knots or as handle-only.

Love-Your-Shave.com


----------



## vferdman

Two more in the "Swirl" series. Available at love-your-shave.com


Copper and black.


























Blue and Silver


----------



## vferdman

Another new brush in my Etsy shop. Jade and Silver resin. Choice of knots or handle only. Handle is about 70mm tall.


----------



## vferdman

Another new brush in my Etsy shop. This one is in Blue and Silver and is available with choice of knots or as handle only.


----------



## Mike Powell

gratz said:


> What are you guys using for razors?  I've been looking for a good double edge safety razor kit, but there don't look to be many out there....
> 
> Here's a redwood burl set I recently put together:


Watch antique shops for vintage razors, you can usually get them for 20 bucks or less.


----------



## mmayo

Dan Masshardt said:


> Thanks   I am a brush shaver already myself   However my preference is the shaving cream from the art of shaving over soap   I've not tried enough soaps probably though


Try Marvy cake soap.  I use it exclusively and love it.  It is very very old school that was hypoallergenic before they used the term.  Cheap and low irritation that makes up a good fine lather.


----------

